# How do you want 40k to end?



## BLvice

Since I've become hooked on these fluff forums I've noticed that many a thread ends up turning into a discussion about who will kill who or how someone will be destroyed. So, how do you want to see 40k end? What do you want to see happen to certain factions? Speculate away because we all know GW will never give us a true ending...


I personally think the Tyranids will devour much of the life in the Galaxy before being finally defeated and/or rerouted. With only a small fraction of what once was still in tact, chaos forces will seize the chance and try to gain the upper hand for their patron. The legions of chaos undivided will eventually be forced to confront the legions devoted to a single god. Chaos will erupt into a cataclysmic civil war that will destroy much of its forces. The Imperium, now dwindling and frail will be destroyed. Humanity will either be eradicated or will make a great pilgrimage in attempts to flee their galaxy's doom.

With all living organisms being slowly, but persistently, killed off life will eventually become extinct.


----------



## Huffy

The orks will turn the galaxy into a eternal war, . . . . oh wait


----------



## Marchosias

In truth, i don't. I love how it hangs on the edge and is open to interpretation. A direct result of which is this thread of course 

However, if you were to force my hand i would say this:

I want to see a 'massive scrap' in true hollywood fashion. Orks, 'nids, necrons, chaos all converging on Terra. The wars would bring about the destruction of every world they touched as the galaxy would truly burn. Each planet counter-attacked by other factions so many times that it turned to ash or some other ecological disaster to render it 'dead'. But the key part would be this, I'd like to see the Necrons gain the upper hand wiping out most sentient life. With such horrific losses and no way of expanding into the deadly necrons Chaos would implode with each faction turning on the other with Daemon-Primarchs squaring up to one another as they face the full extent of their failure of mis-understanding the Emperor's true purpose.
Terra falls and the Emperor dies with his soul escaping into the warp slowly ebbing away but still strong. In a last ditch effort to thwart Chaos the Illuminati make the Sensei known to the Eldar. Seeing that all is lost they simply have no other choice than to turn to the xenos to save their race and ideal. The Eldar locate the Sensei (or 'psychic blanks', whatever you want to call them) through the Harlequins who raid the Eye of Terror while the forces of Chaos battle it out amongst themselves and find the Hidden Library. The Eldar then escort the Sensei, Illuminati and a rag-tag bunch of Imperial Troops/Astartes to another galaxy to restart the Imperium of man/eldar. With enough beings dead through Necron supremacy, it would vastly reduce the emotions felt throughout the galaxy and the warp would quieten allowing the Emperor to be reborn... much to the surprise of the Sensei :russianroulette:

I know that stretches the fluff to the very limits (possibly even breaks it with the Harlequins survivng in the Eye of Terror long enough to cite through the vast tomes of the Hidden Library, i imagine it's well catalogued  ) I could be persuaded to leave that bit out and suggest that the Illuminati already know the whereabouts of all the Sensei but its not as dramatic, and i did want the Hollywood shine 

It's only brief overview as full details would be exhausting. Any takers?


----------



## BLvice

Sound very epic. I like it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

The Adeptus Mechanicus never tells anyone that they cannot repair the Golden Throne. For another few thousand years, the Custodian Guard slowly feel the Emperor drain away, until one fateful day he finally "dies". The faction blames the Mechanicus, and burns Mars in a retribution-fuelled first strike. The Astronomican continues to work for sixteen hours, until finally the Emperor's light fails completely. Warp travel is thrown into disarray. Without any connection to Terra, over 35% of the Imperium is conquered within a month as xenos and heretics pour in. Cadia survives cut off and surrounded for two years before it is finally bombed to ash by Abbadon the Despoiler during the New Heresy, as they call it. Terra's populace are drowned by the psychic fallout of the Emperor's death, and the planet soon becomes a corpse-haunted wasteland, populated only by the few hundred Custodians. The Grey Knights reclaim the ruins six months later.

Within twenty years, the Imperium has dwindled to the Sol System and several outlying settlements. Astropathic contact is briefly made with Macragge, and there is hope for a time. This fades when the Shadow in the Warp reaches Macragge, and word of a greater Hive Fleet reaches Terra's ears. Many of the Imperials take to the void in massive, unwieldy vessels known as Drifter Colonies. These are often raided by Orks or heretics, or even Tyranids. As Abaddon closes in to take his final revenge, only a thousand Grey Knights and several hundred Custodians stand against the full might of the united Chaos Legions and their armies of heretics. The planet burns for sixteen days as the Heretics take the world inch by bloody inch. Though his casualties are extreme, Abaddon declares the Long War a victory, and sets upon rebuilding the Astronomican. Magnus the Red offers to sit on the Golden Throne, fuelled by Tzeentch himself. The Imperium is gradually rebuilt in the image Horus envisioned, and finally after another three hundred years Chaos has reached the farthest systems in the galaxy. The Eldar flee to take up refuge on Arcadia, the ancient planet of the Harlequins, although their pirate cousins take up arms with the heretics. Orks are gradually swayed to a worship of Khorne, who looks favorably on the brutish aliens. The Tyranids enter a brutal sixteen-hundred year war on the borders of the Chaos worlds, which eventually leads to a Chaos victory despite horrific losses on all fronts. The Tau Empire is invaded a year after Abaddon declares the New Imperium complete, and the Tau commit mass suicide rather then be driven mad by the chaotic storms wracking the space before the invasion fleets. The Necrons remain largely undisturbed, though more Tomb Worlds are uncovered as Warp Energy seethes over them. Millions of new Chosen are born each year, and from them Abaddon forms the largest fleet ever seen in this galaxy. Word has reached his ears of a new galaxy, fresh for conquest, and that the Dark Mechanicus has invented the Horizon Drive, allowing faster-then-light travel without many of the perils of Warp travel.


----------



## Bolshavic

By becoming 50k :so_happy:


----------



## Unknown Soldier

The Emperor finally snuffs it. Comes back. Sees what has happened in his absence. Has a major freak out. Rallies mankind. New Imperium attacks the Tau Systems and absorbs all the funky technology.

New Imperium obliterates everything that moves. Emperor forces the nids and necrons into the Warp. Chaos spends all it's time battling robots and bugs. Mankind travels round in the now Eldar free webways.

Everyone has a nice cup of tea. How's that for a slice of fried gold?


----------



## Captain Galus

Jesus Christ....have some rep Dirge!


----------



## Arcane

Dirge Eterna said:


> The Adeptus Mechanicus never tells anyone that they cannot repair the Golden Throne. For another few thousand years, the Custodian Guard slowly feel the Emperor drain away, until one fateful day he finally "dies". The faction blames the Mechanicus, and burns Mars in a retribution-fuelled first strike. The Astronomican continues to work for sixteen hours, until finally the Emperor's light fails completely. Warp travel is thrown into disarray. Without any connection to Terra, over 35% of the Imperium is conquered within a month as xenos and heretics pour in. Cadia survives cut off and surrounded for two years before it is finally bombed to ash by Abbadon the Despoiler during the New Heresy, as they call it. Terra's populace are drowned by the psychic fallout of the Emperor's death, and the planet soon becomes a corpse-haunted wasteland, populated only by the few hundred Custodians. The Grey Knights reclaim the ruins six months later.
> 
> Within twenty years, the Imperium has dwindled to the Sol System and several outlying settlements. Astropathic contact is briefly made with Macragge, and there is hope for a time. This fades when the Shadow in the Warp reaches Macragge, and word of a greater Hive Fleet reaches Terra's ears. Many of the Imperials take to the void in massive, unwieldy vessels known as Drifter Colonies. These are often raided by Orks or heretics, or even Tyranids. As Abaddon closes in to take his final revenge, only a thousand Grey Knights and several hundred Custodians stand against the full might of the united Chaos Legions and their armies of heretics. The planet burns for sixteen days as the Heretics take the world inch by bloody inch. Though his casualties are extreme, Abaddon declares the Long War a victory, and sets upon rebuilding the Astronomican. Magnus the Red offers to sit on the Golden Throne, fuelled by Tzeentch himself. The Imperium is gradually rebuilt in the image Horus envisioned, and finally after another three hundred years Chaos has reached the farthest systems in the galaxy. The Eldar flee to take up refuge on Arcadia, the ancient planet of the Harlequins, although their pirate cousins take up arms with the heretics. Orks are gradually swayed to a worship of Khorne, who looks favorably on the brutish aliens. The Tyranids enter a brutal sixteen-hundred year war on the borders of the Chaos worlds, which eventually leads to a Chaos victory despite horrific losses on all fronts. The Tau Empire is invaded a year after Abaddon declares the New Imperium complete, and the Tau commit mass suicide rather then be driven mad by the chaotic storms wracking the space before the invasion fleets. The Necrons remain largely undisturbed, though more Tomb Worlds are uncovered as Warp Energy seethes over them. Millions of new Chosen are born each year, and from them Abaddon forms the largest fleet ever seen in this galaxy. Word has reached his ears of a new galaxy, fresh for conquest, and that the Dark Mechanicus has invented the Horizon Drive, allowing faster-then-light travel without many of the perils of Warp travel.


You forget too many details. What about the Void Dragon on Mars? Certaintly that would post a problem for anyone hoping to take the Sol System. Not to mention you cannot forget Chaos burning it's self out in the deaths of so many mortals, which are needed to sustain the Warp it's self. In the Eldar's death they would spawn a god who would kill Slaanesh, crippling the chaos forces. And they certaintly would die rather than give up on taking back their planets in the Eye.


----------



## Wraithian

So as long as it ends by being something other than:

The Imperium wins every campaign they launch in those final, "days," of the 40K universe, while the Eldar cry that they're dying and can't do anything about it all the while sending in countless waves of redshirt guardians, the Tau looking down the tip of their vagina shaped noses at the rest of the galaxy while having their asses handed to them in every encounter outside of non-playable armies, Abbadon doing the, "you killed my daddy," revenge crap that seems to be prevailant in a lot of his fluff (I wanna destroy the imperium 'cuz they killed my daddy Horus), the Dark Eldar (god forbid) not doing anything to ensure the survival of their own race by doing anything other than whipping slaves for fun and profit as well as cutting themselves when they don't think anyone is looking, the bugs doing this splinter trickle in crap (if there's a shitload of them outside the galaxy, okay, fine--there's been enough contact with "food" to let the rest of the fleet know--let's see them already!), orks fightin' cuz itz fun and likez to uze too many, "Z's" cuz 'der fluff haz gotten bland az zhit...erm, shit. Oh, and of course...

...it was all caused by the Necrons. Somehow. I dunno how, but somehow.

Yeah, I think that so as long as it doesn't end in the way I mentioned above, I think I'll be pretty content. :biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space

I'm not sure I could give it a proper write up, but some of the following in my view would be what I'd sorta expect if only to tie in with fluff already written.

First the happy ending...

Some of the Primarchs return, the warp acts in mysterious ways and Russ just re-appears, the Scars find Commargh and find Jaghatai etc.

The Void Dragon reveals itself on Mars, and while attacking Terra the Emperor is reborn and fights off the C'tan.

Necrons prove to be a bane to Tyranids and their network of worlds the nids are avoiding unleash a life destroying beam that obliterattes a large portion of the hive fleets. Leaving a lone tendril swirling into an never ending battle with the Orks, who'd just love that.

Abaddon leads another Crusade, and this time gets all the way to Terra with a second Heresy, but walks into the Emperor and his surviving Primarchs. It'd be bloody, most of the main cast would probably die but the leaders of the Chaos legions would be slain leaving the scattered rememnets much more less of a threat. Much of the Imperium would be scarred and some would be lost to their enemies.

Eldar who aided the Imperium against Chaos where it could, sees a new threat in the Necrons, and with the Emperor using his knowledge on how he defeated the Void Dragon, they fight against the C'tan taking horrible casualties but slowly managing to take out the Necron threat.

The last remaining Craftworlds then seem to vanish from view, and the Eldar state Humanity can watch over the echoes of the galaxy as they will not be seen again.

Tau would continue to reinforce themselves but unlike the Imperium in the past realise that outstretching their goals to far would be an error, so for the Greater Good pause on their expansions and consolidate their position.

The Emperor weakening from many wounds builds a new Astromonica beacon, that requires nothing to operate, allowing the possibility of the Imperium to rebuild, even if it takes another ten thousand years. He then dies and Humanity has a near clean slate to go on with as much of the old corrupt organisation designed to keep the Emperor at the heart of the Imperium crumbles away.

Ends up with a reborn and recovering Imperium with new hopes and possibilities, Tau flourishing in their sector. the Necrons pretty much gone, all the major C'tan dead. The Eldar craftworlds passing over the fringe towards a new galaxy to start afresh or fade away depending on their fate. Chaos shattered, still a threat, but the Marines of the old Legions are nearly extinct, so not as much as a threat as before. Dark Eldar badly hurt by the White Scars continue as normal, although they where never a major threat to the Imperium anyway. Orks although still occasionally probing Imperial sectors, find most of their strength funnelled into the war with the remaining Hive Fleet tendril.

and the bad ending...

Void Dragon appears, Emperor turns into a 5th Chaos God and they rip the heart out of the Imperium in a scrap, before heading off to their respective corners and then coming back full force and tearing whats left of the Imperium apart.

In the fall out, orks, Nids and everyone else comes in and smashes up the wreckage before falling onto one another. Nasty. 



Oh and I kinda expects parts of both endings being mixed together if it did ever happen.


----------



## Phrazer

So this is called the "Time of Ending" rite? So i think its safe to assume that things are going to get a whole lot worse until they get better. Im going to go with a classic Hollywood ending...

Utter, unrivelled destruction. The Imperium is beset on all sides by the ultimate evils and all that jazz... nothing new there... but this time it gets serious, Terra itself is seriously under threat from a joint Necron/Chaos force. The Marines, Guard and everyone else holds the line and preys for a mirical... which they will obviously get. One act of utter devotion, pure faith will turn the tide of the battle over Terra. I have no doubt the Emperor will be reborn and Mankinds darkest hour and whatever Primarks are still alive will return through the power of Faith/fate and will lead the counter attack, destroying everything that the evil forces can throw at them, and especially crippling the Necrons and destroying these C'Tan once and for all, probably with the self sacrificing death of one of the most poweful Primarks.

After the initial defeat of the evil forces the Emperor will realise that the old ways of the Xenophobic Imperium are over and offers the Eldar and the Tau NAPs that ultimatly lead to peace in exchange for military help now. The Emperor will see that attack is the best form of defence and will plan to use the two biggest threats to the Galaxy against each other....

Through manipulation of the Warp/incomprehensible phsycic energies fueled by the Faith and love of the Imperial citizenscombined with the Ancient Xeno power of the Eldar the Incoming Tyranid forces are diverted into the Eye of Terror where they engage in an infinate war with the forces of Chaos, and the damage done to the warp seals the eye of Terror off for all time, obvously with splinter fleets etc having to be mopped up for years to come.

Orks will never really go away but with the added power of the forces that were guarding the Eye of Terror and the Tyranids most Ork territory/forces are destoyed and they are reduced to raiding/smalls skermishes. Dark Eldar are utterly defeated and their fate is left to the Eldar, who imprison them for all time on thier home world, never to leave again.

With the Alliance between the Imperium, Tau and Eldar stronger then ever before we eneter the "Second age to technology" where all three races trade, grow and co-excist peacefully.

You heard it here first... :good:


----------



## Huffy

Alright this is the true ending everyone
So every race in 40k realizes that they're little plastic miniatures used to play a table top game. They then band together and attempt to kill all the real people, but fail as they realizes every thing they used is made out of plastic or metal and can't really hurt people


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY

i think everyone will kill eachother then tau being out in the middle of know hwre will be all thats left hehehehhe


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

(Never been great at writing narrative so bear with me!!) :good:

The Warmaster mops up his 13th Black Crusade and consolidates his position around the Cadian Gate. With no other major defensive line between the Great Eye and Terra, The Emperor is open to a direct assault. 

The High Lords panic and withdraw countless Imperial Guard regiments and Astartes chapters, abandoning several parts of the galaxy to the xenos, in order to better defend Terra against the inevitable attack from the Warmaster. 

However the expected attack never comes, the Warmaster is stalling... 

Several skirmishes occur between Imperial and Chaos forces around the Eye, but the Imperial Navy is not able to break back into the Cadian gate. As Terra is further fortified and prepared for invasion, something ancient stirs....

This is what the Warmaster was waiting for, the perfect opportunity. The Dragon of Mars awakens and bursts forth from the Noctis Labyrinth, consuming the Red Planet, the remaining adepts and techpriests of the Mechanicum worship the arisen 'machine god' and fall under his thrall.

As Mars is consumed, the Warmaster's hordes spill into the Sol System and quickly overwhelm the defences amid the confusion on and around Mars. This is the darkest hour for the Imperium for 10,000 years. The limitless mutants and heretics fall upon the Holy ground of Terra but are no match for the Custodes, Grey Knights and Faithful Astartes gathered to defend the Corpse-Emperor. The Despoiler watchs silently from Terra's orbit as mighty Horus had done 10,000 years previously. Unwilling to commit his Veteran Traitor Marines, he is content for the countless mutants and heretics of the Lost and the Damned to fall upon the Imperial Palace; tainting the holy soil. 

Meanwhile, The Void Dragon is on Mars consuming whats left of its life-force, being worshipped as the Machine God, for thats what it is; The Founder of the Mechanicum. As it is about to spread its 'wings' and leap from the surface of Mars to consume more life, Several Eldar Craftworlds emerge from the Webway, with mysterious devices in thrall, they fall upon the Red Planet with what heart they have left. 

The Arrival of the Eldar doesn't even register with the Warmaster, for what are such insignificant Xenos, before his limitless hordes of Chaos. The Lost and the Damned make slow progress on Terra, slowly over running the Space Ports through sheer force of numbers. The Despoiler growing tired, finally commits his legions of Astartes. The defending Imperials are slowly pushed back into the Imperial Palace as the rest of the planet is conquered in the name of the Dark Gods. Mighty Daemons are summoned and stride alongside the Heretics as the battle reaches the Outer Palace. The Iron Warriors directed by their warsmiths bombard the palace as they had done during the first heresy. Daemons and mutants poured through the breaches and forced the Imperials into the Inner palace....

The Eldar fell upon Mars and quickly swept aside the Dragons servents. and came before the Dragon himself. Countless aliens descended into insanity just by looking upon the Star God. The Eldar seers directed their magiks against the god, but to no obvious advantage. The Eldar seemed to have no hope, but as the Star God slaughtered Eldar in their droves, mysterious artifacts and machines were brought forward....

The Warmaster sensing the time was right, teleported to the surface of Terra with his own legion of thousands, to lead the hordes in person. The Sorcerers of the Thousand Sons guarded by silent Rubric Marines, fought a titanic psychic duel above the planet against the Imperial Librarians and Psykers for supremacy, the pure psykers of the Imperium were ultimately no match for the corrupted Sorcerers who had the advantage of daemonic pacts, and the patronage of Great Tzeentch, Foul Magiks engulfed the Palace bringing forth more daemons that descended upon the planet. A Warp Rift was slowly engulfing the Atmosphere of the once holy planet. As the Hordes led by the mighty Traitor Astartes poured into the Inner palace, the Custodes and loyalists fought with renewed vigour knowing their god was in danger, hurling back the traitors. However, they could not deal with the limitless numbers of Abbadons Horde, especially now the Despoiler himself now led them in person. The Loyalists would however fight until the last. The Emperor's body was visably flailing trying with all his exhausted will to hold back the warp rift which threatened to engulf the centre of the Imperium....

Meanwhile on the Eastern Fringes, Large parts of Imperial Space had been almost fully de-militarized, as Imperial forces were withdrawn to defend the Sol System - an occurence which gave a major advantage to the Xenos. The Splinter Fleets of the Great Devourer were now unstoppable and passed almost unopposed through large parts of the Eastern Fringes consuming all life. Ork Waaaghs! were easily mustered and charged headlong at the Splinter Fleets turning half the Ultima Segmentum into a battleground between Green-skin and Bug. The tiny Tau Empire was the only resemblence of order in the Eastern Fringes, these young aliens were consolidating their position and gathering for war, but obviously unwilling to get involved in the Barbaric conflict occuring between the Tyranids and Orks. The Eastern Imperium was lost, not that it mattered, as Terra itself was almost lost....

The Warmaster strode into the Imperial Dungeon, all resistance having been crushed. The Golden Throne was in his sights. For 10,000 years he had awaited this moment, Vengence would be his. Destroying and mutilating the Remaining defenders, Abaddon the Warmaster of Chaos strode up to the Golden Throne, upon which lay a shriveled and writhing corpse. Even in this state of death the Emperors will could be felt, and the Despoiler allowed himself a smile. Striding up to the 'God' of the Imperium, Abaddon raised the weapon of his father, The Talon of Horus was held above the Emperors head, Abaddon praising Chaos, brought down the Great Fist and crushed the Emperors body. The Last remaining essence of Life was extinguished from the Emperors corpse, and all was suddenly silent. Mere seconds later, Chaos triumphed, and Engulfed Terra. The Imperial Webway burst open and Daemons poured forth, avoiding the immediate presence of the Warmaster. The Emperor was lost, Terra was lost, the Imperium was lost. 

The Backlash of the Emperors death was felt all across the galaxy. Countless new Warp Storms emerged at the psychic backlash of the Emperors death, engulfing the galaxy in Chaos. The Eye of Terror swelled to extreme proportions, consuming hundreds of star systems, growing rapidly in size. The Astronomican collapsed, halting imperial warp travel, navigators unwilling to travel without the Emperors guidance and protection.

The Void Dragon seemed to scream and writhe in pain, the Warp was spilling into the Material universe and not even the Great C'tan could withstand its fury...

The Eldar fled Mars, abandoning the majority of their warriors who had fallen to madness. Once again on the run for their own survival; The Massive Craftworlds were last seen drifted into the Halo Zone and beyond the known galaxy.

Warp Storms, like everywhere else in the galaxy also plagued the Eastern Fringes, The Orks and Tyranids merely avoided the Storms, determined to destroy each other; even though countless billions of their numbers were plagued with the warp energy and died, nothing could stop the endless fighting of the Xenos. 

It was all for nothing; their faith. Was the Emperor really the god the Imperium worshipped him as? Had he abandoned them to Chaos? False Promises; The Primarchs hadn't returned as they told their loyal followers, they like the Emperor had abadoned humanity! Humanity without the Emperors protection embraced Chaos, for only through Chaos could mankind become Great again.

The remaining C'tan were torn apart by the immense Psychic energys released by the Emperors death, there one weakness exploited to the extreme. Their fully material bodies being utterly obliterated by the madness of the Warp.

The Warmaster did not for a moment bathe in his sucess. He Set about establishing Horus' vision and dream. He re-established the Astronomican powered by powerful sorcerys of the Thousand Sons, and blessed by the Warp Powers. The Daemon-World Terra would act as the beacon for warp travel. The Warmaster set about re-conquering the galaxy, all humans who had already embraced the temptations of Chaos, which was the vast majority submitted almost immediatly to Abaddon. Once more mighty Astartes pushed the frontier of the Imperium like they had done during the Great Crusade, all Xenos were crushed. The Massive Ork Waaaghs! which had attracted trillions of the Green-skins had been ground down to mere millions, not only by the wars with the Tyranids but by the continued ferocity of the countless Warp Storms - The Waaaghs! became isolated by the warp storms, and turned to infighting, the isolated pockets of orks were no match for the Great Crusade of Chaos. Even the Tyranids fell before the might of the Daemonic Armies led by hungering Greater Daemons. 

The Galaxy was finally conquered, utterly united under the banner of Chaos. Abaddon took his place upon the Golden Throne on Terra, the very same seat the Emperor had sat upon for 10,000 years. However, with the victory of Chaos in the material realm all was not peaceful. The Great Game of the Warp ensued on a much larger scale, now the entire galaxy aswell as the warp was engulfed with the Great Game of the Warp Powers. An Eternal Game which would never end, The Chaos Gods would continue to fight for supremacy for eternity. The Great Game was the only thing that mattered now, as Abaddon watched on silently as Warmaster of the galaxy, the stars were bathed in blood, and they would remain so for eternity.

All hail Chaos.


----------



## Arcane

Huffy said:


> Alright this is the true ending everyone
> So every race in 40k realizes that they're little plastic miniatures used to play a table top game. They then band together and attempt to kill all the real people, but fail as they realizes every thing they used is made out of plastic or metal and can't really hurt people


Except the Orc weapons which somehow work, though being plastic, simply because the Orcs believe they do. lol


----------



## Col. Schafer

<Shameless self premotion>

In origonal works, my "rebirth" is actualy going to eventualy lead into an ending sceario, you should all read it. =D

So far whats hapened is:

Guilliman is revived not thru healing, but by extracting his geenseed from his body in stasis, and implanting it into a captain named Julius caeser, who then gains Guillimans genetic memory, efectivly becoming him. He rallies the imperium to invade the eye of terror, instructing the mechanicum to construct the greatest ship it had ever built, planing to spearhead to a planet where Russ resides on a planet with "the tree of life" witch is a device that contains all the knowlage of the old ones. What most of the imperium does not know is that the primarch and about 13 inquisitors plan to march on terra after gaining Russ's aid (and therefor probably the whole space woulves chapter) and execute the emporer so that he may rencarnate himself. 

Meenwhile, Ibrahm Gaunt is one of the main characters. =D 

</shameless self premotion>


----------



## BLvice

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> (Never been great at writing narrative so bear with me!!) :good:
> 
> The Warmaster mops up his 13th Black Crusade and consolidates his position around the Cadian Gate. With no other major defensive line between the Great Eye and Terra, The Emperor is open to a direct assault.
> 
> The High Lords panic and withdraw countless Imperial Guard regiments and Astartes chapters, abandoning several parts of the galaxy to the xenos, in order to better defend Terra against the inevitable attack from the Warmaster.
> 
> However the expected attack never comes, the Warmaster is stalling...
> 
> Several skirmishes occur between Imperial and Chaos forces around the Eye, but the Imperial Navy is not able to break back into the Cadian gate. As Terra is further fortified and prepared for invasion, something ancient stirs....
> 
> This is what the Warmaster was waiting for, the perfect opportunity. The Dragon of Mars awakens and bursts forth from the Noctis Labyrinth, consuming the Red Planet, the remaining adepts and techpriests of the Mechanicum worship the arisen 'machine god' and fall under his thrall.
> 
> As Mars is consumed, the Warmaster's hordes spill into the Sol System and quickly overwhelm the defences amid the confusion on and around Mars. This is the darkest hour for the Imperium for 10,000 years. The limitless mutants and heretics fall upon the Holy ground of Terra but are no match for the Custodes, Grey Knights and Faithful Astartes gathered to defend the Corpse-Emperor. The Despoiler watchs silently from Terra's orbit as mighty Horus had done 10,000 years previously. Unwilling to commit his Veteran Traitor Marines, he is content for the countless mutants and heretics of the Lost and the Damned to fall upon the Imperial Palace; tainting the holy soil.
> 
> Meanwhile, The Void Dragon is on Mars consuming whats left of its life-force, being worshipped as the Machine God, for thats what it is; The Founder of the Mechanicum. As it is about to spread its 'wings' and leap from the surface of Mars to consume more life, Several Eldar Craftworlds emerge from the Webway, with mysterious devices in thrall, they fall upon the Red Planet with what heart they have left.
> 
> The Arrival of the Eldar doesn't even register with the Warmaster, for what are such insignificant Xenos, before his limitless hordes of Chaos. The Lost and the Damned make slow progress on Terra, slowly over running the Space Ports through sheer force of numbers. The Despoiler growing tired, finally commits his legions of Astartes. The defending Imperials are slowly pushed back into the Imperial Palace as the rest of the planet is conquered in the name of the Dark Gods. Mighty Daemons are summoned and stride alongside the Heretics as the battle reaches the Outer Palace. The Iron Warriors directed by their warsmiths bombard the palace as they had done during the first heresy. Daemons and mutants poured through the breaches and forced the Imperials into the Inner palace....
> 
> The Eldar fell upon Mars and quickly swept aside the Dragons servents. and came before the Dragon himself. Countless aliens descended into insanity just by looking upon the Star God. The Eldar seers directed their magiks against the god, but to no obvious advantage. The Eldar seemed to have no hope, but as the Star God slaughtered Eldar in their droves, mysterious artifacts and machines were brought forward....
> 
> The Warmaster sensing the time was right, teleported to the surface of Terra with his own legion of thousands, to lead the hordes in person. The Sorcerers of the Thousand Sons guarded by silent Rubric Marines, fought a titanic psychic duel above the planet against the Imperial Librarians and Psykers for supremacy, the pure psykers of the Imperium were ultimately no match for the corrupted Sorcerers who had the advantage of daemonic pacts, and the patronage of Great Tzeentch, Foul Magiks engulfed the Palace bringing forth more daemons that descended upon the planet. A Warp Rift was slowly engulfing the Atmosphere of the once holy planet. As the Hordes led by the mighty Traitor Astartes poured into the Inner palace, the Custodes and loyalists fought with renewed vigour knowing their god was in danger, hurling back the traitors. However, they could not deal with the limitless numbers of Abbadons Horde, especially now the Despoiler himself now led them in person. The Loyalists would however fight until the last. The Emperor's body was visably flailing trying with all his exhausted will to hold back the warp rift which threatened to engulf the centre of the Imperium....
> 
> Meanwhile on the Eastern Fringes, Large parts of Imperial Space had been almost fully de-militarized, as Imperial forces were withdrawn to defend the Sol System - an occurence which gave a major advantage to the Xenos. The Splinter Fleets of the Great Devourer were now unstoppable and passed almost unopposed through large parts of the Eastern Fringes consuming all life. Ork Waaaghs! were easily mustered and charged headlong at the Splinter Fleets turning half the Ultima Segmentum into a battleground between Green-skin and Bug. The tiny Tau Empire was the only resemblence of order in the Eastern Fringes, these young aliens were consolidating their position and gathering for war, but obviously unwilling to get involved in the Barbaric conflict occuring between the Tyranids and Orks. The Eastern Imperium was lost, not that it mattered, as Terra itself was almost lost....
> 
> The Warmaster strode into the Imperial Dungeon, all resistance having been crushed. The Golden Throne was in his sights. For 10,000 years he had awaited this moment, Vengence would be his. Destroying and mutilating the Remaining defenders, Abaddon the Warmaster of Chaos strode up to the Golden Throne, upon which lay a shriveled and writhing corpse. Even in this state of death the Emperors will could be felt, and the Despoiler allowed himself a smile. Striding up to the 'God' of the Imperium, Abaddon raised the weapon of his father, The Talon of Horus was held above the Emperors head, Abaddon praising Chaos, brought down the Great Fist and crushed the Emperors body. The Last remaining essence of Life was extinguished from the Emperors corpse, and all was suddenly silent. Mere seconds later, Chaos triumphed, and Engulfed Terra. The Imperial Webway burst open and Daemons poured forth, avoiding the immediate presence of the Warmaster. The Emperor was lost, Terra was lost, the Imperium was lost.
> 
> The Backlash of the Emperors death was felt all across the galaxy. Countless new Warp Storms emerged at the psychic backlash of the Emperors death, engulfing the galaxy in Chaos. The Eye of Terror swelled to extreme proportions, consuming hundreds of star systems, growing rapidly in size. The Astronomican collapsed, halting imperial warp travel, navigators unwilling to travel without the Emperors guidance and protection.
> 
> The Void Dragon seemed to scream and writhe in pain, the Warp was spilling into the Material universe and not even the Great C'tan could withstand its fury...
> 
> The Eldar fled Mars, abandoning the majority of their warriors who had fallen to madness. Once again on the run for their own survival; The Massive Craftworlds were last seen drifted into the Halo Zone and beyond the known galaxy.
> 
> Warp Storms, like everywhere else in the galaxy also plagued the Eastern Fringes, The Orks and Tyranids merely avoided the Storms, determined to destroy each other; even though countless billions of their numbers were plagued with the warp energy and died, nothing could stop the endless fighting of the Xenos.
> 
> It was all for nothing; their faith. Was the Emperor really the god the Imperium worshipped him as? Had he abandoned them to Chaos? False Promises; The Primarchs hadn't returned as they told their loyal followers, they like the Emperor had abadoned humanity! Humanity without the Emperors protection embraced Chaos, for only through Chaos could mankind become Great again.
> 
> The remaining C'tan were torn apart by the immense Psychic energys released by the Emperors death, there one weakness exploited to the extreme. Their fully material bodies being utterly obliterated by the madness of the Warp.
> 
> The Warmaster did not for a moment bathe in his sucess. He Set about establishing Horus' vision and dream. He re-established the Astronomican powered by powerful sorcerys of the Thousand Sons, and blessed by the Warp Powers. The Daemon-World Terra would act as the beacon for warp travel. The Warmaster set about re-conquering the galaxy, all humans who had already embraced the temptations of Chaos, which was the vast majority submitted almost immediatly to Abaddon. Once more mighty Astartes pushed the frontier of the Imperium like they had done during the Great Crusade, all Xenos were crushed. The Massive Ork Waaaghs! which had attracted trillions of the Green-skins had been ground down to mere millions, not only by the wars with the Tyranids but by the continued ferocity of the countless Warp Storms - The Waaaghs! became isolated by the warp storms, and turned to infighting, the isolated pockets of orks were no match for the Great Crusade of Chaos. Even the Tyranids fell before the might of the Daemonic Armies led by hungering Greater Daemons.
> 
> The Galaxy was finally conquered, utterly united under the banner of Chaos. Abaddon took his place upon the Golden Throne on Terra, the very same seat the Emperor had sat upon for 10,000 years. However, with the victory of Chaos in the material realm all was not peaceful. The Great Game of the Warp ensued on a much larger scale, now the entire galaxy aswell as the warp was engulfed with the Great Game of the Warp Powers. An Eternal Game which would never end, The Chaos Gods would continue to fight for supremacy for eternity. The Great Game was the only thing that mattered now, as Abaddon watched on silently as Warmaster of the galaxy, the stars were bathed in blood, and they would remain so for eternity.
> 
> All hail Chaos.


Great narrative. This would be great if it happened this way. However, eventually the chaos gods would go back to backstabbing each other and could never maintain a single dominion. :good:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

im going to make this short because i am at school and need to go to class. but in my opinion it should end like this; the chaos primarchs saunter out of the eye to wreak havoc, nothing stops them. at first since their forces are close together they are somewhat united like during the heresy. the emperor's toilet fails and he dies making many worlds fall to chaos cause they cant get any help. the he is reborn and the primarchs return to battle chaos. so now we have a huge uber war on our hands and even though the loyalist primarchs are back they are hard pressed because their numbers are smaller than the chaos LEGIONS. at this moment the eldar team up with the imperium to help defeat chaos while the nids and orks simly are still being pains in the ass and attacking everyone. it is at this point when the imperium is taken down to a smaller number of systems than it is now that Perturabo and his boys decide to say, "fuck you guys" and turn on the other chaos primarchs. this will happen because, like when he was a loyalist, he does a shit load of the planning and battles but gets no rewards or praise. so now there are three huge forces in the galaxy going at it. id like to see mortarion turn with perturabo cause they were both treated like shit but we will see, so now the chaos supply lines held by iron warriors and the majority of thier forgeworlds go by by and the imperium and eldar have a fighting chance. it is at this brink that the new millenium comes in and they make new models!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## The Sullen One

One of the more cunning Blood Axe Warbosses puts forwards a deal to the Imperium, namely send the Tyranids our way and we'll leave you alone. As the fight between the Orks and the Tyranids grows bigger, the Imperium begins to focus solely on eliminating Chaos, sending more and more resources to fight Abbadon. Finally untold billions of guardsmen and half of all the Space Marine chapters are fighting on Cadia, which has become so devastated by war that the atmosphere is being stripped away. 

Abbadon facing absolute defeat detonates a chaos super-weapon which causes Cadia to explode wiping out all of the Imperial forces along with most of his own troops. Meanwhile the Blood Axe warboss has 'graciously' allowed his rivals to do most of the fighting leaving the Blood Axes as the most powerful of the Ork Clans. Having blunted the Tyranid advance the Blood Axe takes over or eliminates the other clans, before heading for the Tau Empire.

The Hive Mind has by now become hell-bent on wiping out the Orks and so follows the Blood Axe and his forces. The Blood Axe passes through the Tau systems laughing his head off as the Tyranids and Tau fight each other to the death, while he carries on back to the Imperium.

The now mortally weakened Imperium proves easy prey and all but a few systems fall to the Orks, although a few prove costly victories, at least for the Warboss's few remaining rivals. Now every Ork in the galaxy is following the Blood Axe who heads for the Eye of Terror.

Here he finds the legendary Tuska the Daemon-killa, who happily enlists with the Waaagh! and together they wipe out all remaining Chaos Forces. Such is the sheer Orkiness of the psychic power being channelled through the weirdboyz that the Chaos Gods themselves are drowned beneath the Green tide.

At this moment far away on Terra, the Emperor's corpse defiled by a desperate and dejected populace begins to glow ever brighter until finally the Emperor ascends to fight the now weakened Chaos Gods, easily defeating all but Khorne, who thrives on the combat.

Determined in his attack the Emperor calls upon all his remaining reserves of strength, draining the life force out of the entire remaining human race he is able to defeat the last of the dark gods, only to go mad as he realises the cost of his victory.

His rage is felt all across the universe and Terra and Mars are the epicentre for a new eye of terror, whilst on the daemon worlds the warp begins to receed as the power of the Chaos gods fades away. Their foes defeated the Orks turn upon one another, until the psychic energy they generate begins to consume the Weirdboyz. Unable to control the bursts of energy emerging from their bodies, the Weirdboyz wipe out most of the Orks, before finally the force of their power reaches the Emperor.

No longer anything recognisable as the Emperor, the insane being lashes out at the Orks, the resulting conflagration burning the Galaxy, wiping out all life, and continuing until the entire universe is aflame, the energy building up until finally a titanic implosion results, taking what little remains of the Emperor with it. 

This in turn produces an explosion and huge waves of stellar debris are thrown out forming Galaxies, Constellations, Stars, and eventually planets that all form part of a new universe.


----------



## Creon

The Emperor's golden throne finally fails, releasing the rejuvenated Star Child back into the Universe, but the psychic wards holding closed the warp gate under the Throne fail instantly, causing the Emperor immediately to face a thousand thousand legions of Daemons flooding through the unsealed gateway, as they also flow through the unsealed portal into the webway, and spew forth in the interior of every craftworld, spelling the final Doom of the Eldar. As the Infinity circuits are connected into Slaneesh, The other Chaos gods, recognizing the birth of a power too infinate even for them, turn the Eye of Terror into a seething endless war as they try to exterminate the newly dominant Slaneesh, who enjoys every minute of it. The necrons, seeing the destruction of the last servants of the Old Ones, find the C'tan wake, and drive them in a machine crusade, where the void Dragon takes over the leaderless Mechanicus, who have lost the "Omnissiah" in the new Daemon World that Terra has become. Using Necron Technologies, the Pariah Fleets sweep out from Mars and all other Mechanicus Forge Worlds, crushing the Imperium under their metallic heels, until a massive upsurge in Orks, and the three new Hive fleets smash into the Anti-life drive of the Metallicus. 

The Demiurg find a small group of human worlds that have so far avoided the Attacks of the Metallicus, and offer their Clanworlds technology in defense in trade for a new homeworld, and soon, a small, ramshackle Imperium is forged from their remains. The Orks manage to outbreed the necrons, and drive them back to their Tomb worlds, as the Tyrranids and the orks come to a strange semi-truce, worlds being traded back and forth from the formerly inhabited worlds of the Imperium.

Will the Emperor survive the Daemon World of Terra, and reforge the Great Crusade? Tune into WH: 50K


----------



## Cpt. Loken

ok here is the ending of 40k ......ready............ ok here it is...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................EVERY ONE DIES! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ! THE END!


----------



## Arduous Miles

The end of the world will begin when the Eldar God of the Dead, Ynnead, finally senses enough psychic energy from the dead eldar in the infinity circuits and begins to stir. This will signal the Pheonix Lord Fuegan, the Burning Lance, to call forth all the warriors of the Eldar race to fight the final battle against Chaos, the Rhana Dandra. Chaos, sensing the threat that the nascent Eldar god represents to them, pour forth daemons to attack the Eldar from the webway and warp storms all across the galaxy. The Eldar will fight and die gloriously in the defense of the infinity circuits and the exodite world spirits, but they will eventually be crushed under waves and waves of daemons. Commorragh will fall quickly when the webway teems with daemons, but Ynnead, now waking from his millennia of slumber, will snatch their souls from the jaws of Slannesh – yes, even those of the dark kin. Even the mighty phoenix lords will be killed, seemingly for the last time. One by one, they will fall until Feugan is the last one standing. When he is finally killed, there will be no living Eldar remaining in the galaxy.

But with the passing of the final Eldar souls into the warp, Ynnead, the Eldar god of the Dead will receive that last offering and finally awaken to fulfill his purpose: the death of Slannesh. Ynnead will kill Slannesh, weakening the ruinous powers tremendously, and causing massive shockwaves throughout the warp.

The shockwaves created by the birth of a god and the death of another will be too much for the Emperor’s fragile existence. His will will finally give out, and at that moment, the Illuminati will attempt to sacrifice the sensei that they have in their charge to the Emperor, but to their surprise, the sensei, along with all remaining sensei simultaneously fade into the warp, achieving apotheosis and joining with the Star Child as a result of the death of the Emperor and the dramatic changes that warpspace has undergone.

The Star Child will transform into the new Sensei Emperor, no longer a mere man, but ascended to godhood in all his glory. The Sensei Emperor will nullify the remaining Chaos Powers, and the warp will be calm for the first time in tens of millennia.

The Eye of Terror and all other warp storms will vanish and the Eldar homeworlds will be restored. The souls of the Eldar, finding the warp calm again, will once again be able to reincarnate themselves, as they could in ages past. They will be reborn as a race of super eldar under a new pantheon of Ynnead, The God of the Dead, Cegorach, The Laughing God, and a restored Kaela Mensha Khaine, The God of War.

The Sensei Emperor will free the Void Dragon in return for total obedience. The Void Dragon will agree to these terms and with its help, the Sensei Emperor will subjugate the C’Tan. Then, with a united Imperium/Necron military, the Sensei Emperor will declare a New Crusade to eliminate all threats to his rule.

Meanwhile, the few remaining Old Ones will reawaken, having found warpspace suddenly a far less dangerous place than it had been since the rise of Chaos. The Old Ones quickly rediscover their mastery over warp travel, making contact with their successor races and returning to their ancient homeworlds.

The Eldar will recognize the threat that the Sensei Emperor’s New Crusade represents and quickly form an alliance against the Imperium. This alliance will include not only the entire race of Super Eldar, but also the Tau Empire – who will have until this point been totally unaware of what has been happening in the warp – the Old Ones, and the Orks, who will be persuaded to fight for the Allies by the incredible and unexpected return of the brain boyz (as they call the Old Ones). One would assume that many minor races may also be involved in the Allies, but these would be the main members.

As these two massive militaries square off against each other in a million different theatres across the Galaxy, the Hive Mind will finally make its move. Several new hive fleets will appear, attacking from above the galactic plane. They will hit the homeworlds of these newly-formed empires full force, bringing all the resources of tremendous hive fleets to attack single systems. Only the Eldar will be prepared, their seers having forseen the event just in time. The massed Eldar military forces in their home system would be met by posturing and skirmishing by the Hive Mind. The Eldar will realize their enemy’s true plan only too late. In all of the other home systems attacked by the hive fleets, the frantic defenders will have scrambled to the most defensible world and left all the rest to the Great Devourer. Once these planets are consumed, the defenders will be shocked and elated when the hive fleets withdraw. Only then will they receive word of refugees pouring in from the systems furthest from the galactic center.

The Imperium and Alliance will be too busy defending their homeworlds against the Hive Mind’s diversionary strikes at their capitals and fighting skirmishes and perhaps full-scale battles along their own borders to have noticed the massive numbers of hive ships aggressively devouring world after word in the galactic rim.

And that’s where 50k will start 

I wonder who would win in such a three-way conflict.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I like it Arduous Miles 

Not sure about the Imperial/Necron alliance, but hey its your story :good:

Also remember that the Eldar Pantheon could/would include Isha whos still alive 

Great story though!


----------



## Cpt. Loken

no no wait shit will hit the fan and crap happen and then everyone dies.


----------



## ckcrawford

I dont know, i just think that emperor reborn and defeating chaos is too cliche. Most of the new books have shown things to be different. I think chaos will eventually defeat itself. I think what will happen is that the empyream will fall. Chaos will be victorious. But the "sane" primarchs will have realized what they have done and like blow the warp up by sacrificing themselves or some crazy ass shit. I think that perhaps even the devotees of the gods will become sane, and realize that this future that they have created was for nothing, and that they wanted more than just the destruction they created. So perhaps they will also turn against chaos. So just right after they finish destroying the loyalist legions and the emperor on the throne (this would probably be abadon) and just right when they are about to finish off the last of man kind they all paus and cry or some shit. They yell and curse the chaos gods, then they travel back to the warp on the plains where they meet and destroy the chaos gods power. The devastating battle destroys them all. Humanity is safe... and then there is this last scene with the emperor dead, and then a light emerges and the rebirth of the empyream, an emperor, and the beginning of a new age for man.


----------



## Arduous Miles

Yeah the Necron/Imperium "alliance" does seem far-fetched, doesn't it? The reason I think it would work is predicated on the fact that the Emperor imprisoned the Void Dragon on Mars intentionally. That means that the Void Dragon would know that Emperor is more hardcore than he is (which is why he would agree to serve him) and it means that the Emperor had a plan and a reason for doing so. Now we know that he intended the Void Dragon to stimulate the technological development of the human race, but I think it's plausible that he also intended to use it as a weapon - or if not that, he may later decide to do so. Since the Void Dragon has power over metal, he would be able to wreak havoc with the armies of the necrons. That would allow the Sensei Emperor to subjugate the C'Tan and the necrons, I should think. The Emperor has always been one to use xeno technology when possible, and it may be that he would see the necrons as just that - an army of automatons and a technological weapon, instead of a xeno race itself. And if that were the case, I'll bet he'd have no qualms about reconquering the galaxy with an army of necrons, keeping them in line with his own personal enslaved magneto-god.

Also, I haven't heard about Isha being still alive?


----------



## Wraithian

Arduous Miles said:


> Also, I haven't heard about Isha being still alive?


I believe Nurgle himself has her chained up, testing his various new diseases and plagues on her, seeing how long it takes her to recover. She secretly whispers the cures to these poxes to mortals in their dreams. It's written in the Daemons Codex.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Arduous Miles said:


> Also, I haven't heard about Isha being still alive?


Aye as Wrathian said, Shes imprisoned in the Garden of Nurgle.

Slaanesh captured her instead of killing her like the rest, Nurgle heard her cries for help and waged a war against Slaanesh for possesion of her. Nurgle is said to show great affection for Isha, however the affection of a Chaos God is a strange thing, and Nurgle uses her to test out his new diseases (which he thinks is a nice thing!) Because she is the goddess of healing (i think?) she can cure herself of any diseases Nurgle inflicts upon her. The ones she takes the longest to cure the better the disease! She whispers the cures to mortals in a vain hope that they will be able to resist Nurgles diseases

Its all in the Daemons codex

:good:


----------



## bobss

Wait. Forgive me if this is wrong but isnt Isha being saved by Nurgle ONE of the MANY LEGENDS concerning what happened to her?


----------



## Zondarian

Well I would have o say that a good way for 40K to end would be with 41K


----------



## Winst0n

in the 41st century, there is no end, only waghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## imntdead

You're a bunch of amateurs, it is obviously going to end in a massive table top wargame tournament and all the major characters are gonna be there. Calgar is going to be a little bitch when things don't work his way, argue about it until he can force a dice off. Ghazghkull is gonna keep knocking over every ones models because he keeps slamming his powerklaw into the table. Abbadons gonna run the most cheezy god forsaken list he just to make everyone angry. Asurmen is gonna take up an excessive amount of time in between turn phases as he determines a strategy. Kharn is gonna destroy his own models and laugh about it. Commissar Yarrick and Commissar Gaunt are gonna be in a team game and threaten to shoot each other. Grimnar is gonna get drunk and start a fight with Azrael. Forsight is gonna make quick miscalculated decisions and wonder how they had worked on the battlefield. Creed is going to try and stare everyone down; but everyone will just point and laugh at him. Everyone will be confused as to how the the Hive Tyrant can control the models with his synapse. Fabious Bile is granted a golden daemon award for his creativity in the crafting of his models. Corteaz and the rest of the Inquisition are going to get kicked out for cheating and they will say it was for the Emperor. Asdrubael will have forgot his army but remember to bring his slave girls.and and well there ton more going on I'm sure


----------



## Alliehj

Ofcource the Machine Dragon awakens and feeds on all the life in the galaxy together with the Deciever and the Nightbringer.. and the necrons will all harvest your essences


----------



## Black Crusader

Its all in the necron codex on page 63 as foretold by Farseer Maechu of Ulthwe'. Take note of the 3rd and 6th paragraphs. Also check out the back cover and what Inquisitor Hoth has to say. Then again the intergalactic economy could collapse forcing troops to withdraw their forces from the far reaches of the galaxy. Health care and the education system will collapse. North Korea and Iran will develope nuclear weapons threatening the future of Terra....................... Wait what are we talking about again?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

imntdead said:


> You're a bunch of amateurs, it is obviously going to end in a massive table top wargame tournament and all the major characters are gonna be there. Calgar is going to be a little bitch when things don't work his way, argue about it until he can force a dice off. Ghazghkull is gonna keep knocking over every ones models because he keeps slamming his powerklaw into the table. Abbadons gonna run the most cheezy god forsaken list he just to make everyone angry. Asurmen is gonna take up an excessive amount of time in between turn phases as he determines a strategy. Kharn is gonna destroy his own models and laugh about it. Commissar Yarrick and Commissar Gaunt are gonna be in a team game and threaten to shoot each other. Grimnar is gonna get drunk and start a fight with Azrael. Forsight is gonna make quick miscalculated decisions and wonder how they had worked on the battlefield. Creed is going to try and stare everyone down; but everyone will just point and laugh at him. Everyone will be confused as to how the the Hive Tyrant can control the models with his synapse. Fabious Bile is granted a golden daemon award for his creativity in the crafting of his models. Corteaz and the rest of the Inquisition are going to get kicked out for cheating and they will say it was for the Emperor. Asdrubael will have forgot his army but remember to bring his slave girls.and and well there ton more going on I'm sure


Haha!! + rep!! :good:



Alliehj said:


> Ofcource the Machine Dragon awakens and feeds on all the life in the galaxy together with the Deciever and the Nightbringer.. and the necrons will all harvest your essences


The Void Dragon is technically 'awake' just imprisoned? And if he rose again the Emperor could defeat him again (if he was able to revive first of course!!)

Tzeentch or the Laughing God could trick the Nightbringer into doing something stupid, like eating himself or something!!



Black Crusader said:


> Its all in the necron codex on page 63 as foretold by Farseer Maechu of Ulthwe'. Take note of the 3rd and 6th paragraphs. Also check out the back cover and what Inquisitor Hoth has to say.


Every codex says that, that faction will win ultimately. (well at least Orks, Tyranids, Chaos and Necrons do!)

Remember the C'tans weakness is Warp energy

There is ways in which the C'tan could be defeated: The Emperor, Talismans of Vaul (although most are destroyed?), Trickery (Laughing Gods done it before!), Chaos harnessing immensly powerful warp energies; Daemonic Incursions maybe? Fateweaver (Tzeentch's oracle) knows all the possible futures so could prevent them doing things somehow?

:good:


----------



## bobss

> Kharn is gonna destroy his own models and laugh about it


Ha! certainly made me laugh


----------



## khuffster

noobs, who wants 40k to end , ill pwn all of you


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

khuffster said:


> noobs, who wants 40k to end , ill pwn all of you


A very constructive post :fool:


----------



## Zondarian

The same could be said of your post Emperor


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Zondarian said:


> The same could be said of your post Emperor


How so?


----------



## drake775

Thanks to kryptman's rather desperate attempt to steer the tyranids away from the SM systems, the Tyranids will probably assimilate the orcs, becomming even more unkillable than before, and then slowly roll on the rest of the galaxy like an unstopable wave of death, only growing in number and ability as they go.

I hardly claim to know all the race's fluff, but i reckon this is the most "real" threat leveled at the galaxy.


----------



## darklight777

Im liking The dirge's version of things and emperors child loving the sheer amount of stuff you partisipate in, except of one thing every one of these versions of events all portray the imperial guard dying pretty much without a fight, this seems ridiculous to me because altho yes without the emperors light (therfor warp travel) 
the legions of guard will not nearly be as exfective, chaos dont have anywhere near the same sort numbers i mean can you honestly them not taking Krieg without retarded amouts of losses (actually thinking about it planetkiller would work:shok
but then if chaos blow up every planet they couldnt be bothered to take then whats the point? chaos win run out of a decent fighting numbers and thats kinda my point guard are a giant speed bump but a speed bump none the less! i know that th imperium wont "win" but the guard wouldnt die soo easy either...i mean cmon theve held the empire of mankind pretty much by themselves up till now.
now i wait for the back lash from marine players :shok:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

darklight777 said:


> and emperors child loving the sheer amount of stuff you partisipate in


:biggrin:



darklight777 said:


> except of one thing every one of these versions of events all portray the imperial guard dying pretty much without a fight, this seems ridiculous to me because altho yes without the emperors light (therfor warp travel)
> the legions of guard will not nearly be as exfective, chaos dont have anywhere near the same sort numbers i mean can you honestly them not taking Krieg without retarded amouts of losses (actually thinking about it planetkiller would work:shok


I think in the long run the Imperial Guard are insignificant. Yes they are a mighty fighting force but they are men. If the Emperor died, as you said there would be no long range warp travel basically screwing the Imperiums armies. But aswell as that without the Emperors psychic protection mankind would turn to Chaos and would be pawns of the Dark Gods, and the realm of Chaos would engulf the galaxy (source Codex Chaos Daemons and 5th ed Rulebook)

To put it simply:

No Emperor = No Imperium

:good:




darklight777 said:


> but then if chaos blow up every planet they couldnt be bothered to take then whats the point? chaos win run out of a decent fighting numbers and thats kinda my point guard are a giant speed bump but a speed bump none the less! i know that th imperium wont "win" but the guard wouldnt die soo easy either...i mean cmon theve held the empire of mankind pretty much by themselves up till now.
> now i wait for the back lash from marine players :shok:


 - The Warmaster cannot by himself crush the Imperium (shame really :laugh but he can easily take advantage of something else. We know that Abaddon is aware of the Void Dragon on mars, we also know it is implied that the Void Dragon will awaken 10,000 years after the Horus Heresy (Source: Mechanicum) - if a C'tan is released in the middle of the Sol System, Abaddon (who has made major advances into the Cadian Gate and basically holds Cadia itself) could take advantage of the Imperium losing the Ad Mec and having a C'tan right by Terra!


----------



## MR.snugglekinz

40k will never end. only grow and prosper


----------



## deathbringer

It will all end with tzeentch playing chess by himself trying to guess his next move

In general the tau and the orcs cancel each other out
the nids and necrons are the same
and the imperium and chaos will cancel each other 
as the emperor is a big shot and will eventually will work out what he is thinking about so intently and will kill the chaos gods
Thus as tzeentch already knows this he will be able to stop it
hence tzeentch will be left alone playing chess


----------



## Death Shroud

The End of 40k...
The Emperor getting off of the Golden Throne, popping a cigar in his mouth. He looks at the shocked Custodes and winks "Yeah, I'm back.... Let's kick some arse"...fade to credits.:biggrin:


----------



## Cpt. Loken

Now thats a movie style ending:biggrin: I LOVE IT!


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

Unknown Soldier said:


> The Emperor finally snuffs it. Comes back. Sees what has happened in his absence. Has a major freak out. Rallies mankind. New Imperium attacks the Tau Systems and absorbs all the funky technology.


Your trippin homes!!! The empire shall not fall!!!!

Anyway, the truth is that the orks win


----------



## immortal2u

40k will end when Games Workshop becomes bankrupt or the orks run out of things to kill :thank_you:


----------



## RagnarokX

The tyranids will die off after an elite squad of marines destroys the hive mind, orks will killl eachother, the tau will make a peace treity with terra and chaos will be destroyed with terras combined forces....obviosly


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

RagnarokX said:


> The tyranids will die off after an elite squad of marines destroys the hive mind


How can one destroy the Hive Mind?! :biggrin:

It is not a single being or entity it is:

"formed from untold billions of individual consciousnesses, is a single coordinating will that directs the entire hive fleet. Mankind still searches vainly for the higher beings they suppose control the hive fleets, and though such mighty creatures exist they no more control the hive mind than single brain cells control a man's body. It is the sum of the hive mind which motivates it, not its constituent parts."

:good:


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

When humanity sees the error of their ways and the emporer apologises for being such a fundie "Christian"  and accepts the greater good!!! Tau and Human will all join hand in hand and kill all the baddies!!!!


----------



## Samir_Duran

I think that every race/faction should have it's own ending in the universe. As much as I am a great fan of the Imperium of Man, especially the Ig, I think that when the Tyranids force will gain enough space to breed geametricaly, Both the Marines, Sisters and IG would lose a world after another until they are left with the single solar system. It could end in many different ways. Adeptus Mechanicus could, for example, invent a biological gene-affecting gas or another weapon. It also could end up with a great invasion fleet of Tyranids over holy Terra, and maybe the Emperor could end his existance by last attack using his will or somethin'. There is also a possibility, that Tau could try a mocking move by "liberating" the Imperium in the name of the greater good and trying to assimilate it at time, when the Imperium is really weak. I think, that the Tau are most likely to invent something really good against the Nids. Remember, they are really young and yet now they are one of the most advanced races when it comes technology. You know, "Young Power". Yet i still doubt that all the races would set aside their differencies and unite to destroy them.

The last scenario is that all the know races will gain the abbility to pass the galactic void and will begin an exodus, each to another galaxy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Samir_Duran said:


> The last scenario is that all the know races will gain the abbility to pass the galactic void and will begin an exodus, each to another galaxy.


They all already have this ability  The Imperials cant do it though because its way out of the range of the Astronomican, The Tau only 'skim' the warp so cannot travel long distances via Warp drive. Etc

Its possible to reach another galaxy, but it would have to be by sub-light travel. Taking Huge amounts of time. (but hey the Tyranids did it! could have taken them millions of years, but they did it!)

We also dont know if the Warp extends beyond the Milky Way galaxy. I presume it does, meaning warp travel beyond the known galaxy is plausable. But that would then mean if their is sentient life in other galaxies they are likely already corrupted by Chaos


----------



## LordWaffles

I want eldar to lose. Badly. Maybe all finally die off.

Oh and Phil Kelly lynched would be kind of nice too before he breaks another codex.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

LordWaffles said:


> I want eldar to lose. Badly. Maybe all finally die off.
> 
> Oh and Phil Kelly lynched would be kind of nice too before he breaks another codex.


Who's Phil and what did he do?!


----------



## mcmuffin

This is the way i want it to happen. the full force of the Tyranids converge on the galaxy, destroying worlds by the thousands. the galaxy is invaded from all sides and the Eldar desperately try to fend off the xenos. the orks continue to fight amongst themselves and are unaware of the extinction going on around them. as more and more Eldar fall to the tyranids, the space marines and imperial guard join the battle to defend the imperium and the galaxy. the imperial guard are almost obliterated by the tyranids and the space marines, elite as they are, must fall back closer and closer to Terra itself. the Tyranids bypass many lifeless world on their voyage of annihilation. the Eldar , with their numbers dwindling, make a desperate decision. they know that if the tyranids continue, they will not only devour the galaxy, but many other galaxies. the eldar prepare to desert the galaxy, but before they leave, they plan to halt the tyranids........by awakening the Necrons. the necrons are awakened in their entirety and even the infinite tyranids cannot hope to defeat them. the necrons destroy the hive fleets and the hive mind. as the galaxy is in peril, Abaddon sees his chance and unleashes the full force of chaos. Daemons, traitors and heretics spew from the chaos infested regions such as the eye of terror The necrons are dealt with easily and Abaddon Brings forth the fleet he has been building for the last 10,000 years. battleships, the size of planets assail Terra and annihilate the population. the Mechanicus pledges its loyalty to Abaddon and Terra falls. hundreds of space marine chapters fall to chaos and Abaddon sends Angron and the world eaters to despatch with the remaining loyal legions. the Tau flee from the wrath of Abaddon and the Gods. Chaos consumes the galaxy!!!!!!!!!!
-hope you like it.
(its just something off the top of my head.)


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

mcmuffin said:


> This is the way i want it to happen. the full force of the Tyranids converge on the galaxy, destroying worlds by the thousands. the galaxy is invaded from all sides and the Eldar desperately try to fend off the xenos. the orks continue to fight amongst themselves and are unaware of the extinction going on around them. as more and more Eldar fall to the tyranids, the space marines and imperial guard join the battle to defend the imperium and the galaxy. the imperial guard are almost obliterated by the tyranids and the space marines, elite as they are, must fall back closer and closer to Terra itself. the Tyranids bypass many lifeless world on their voyage of annihilation. the Eldar , with their numbers dwindling, make a desperate decision. they know that if the tyranids continue, they will not only devour the galaxy, but many other galaxies. the eldar prepare to desert the galaxy, but before they leave, they plan to halt the tyranids........by awakening the Necrons. the necrons are awakened in their entirety and even the infinite tyranids cannot hope to defeat them. the necrons destroy the hive fleets and the hive mind. as the galaxy is in peril, Abaddon sees his chance and unleashes the full force of chaos. Daemons, traitors and heretics spew from the chaos infested regions such as the eye of terror The necrons are dealt with easily and Abaddon Brings forth the fleet he has been building for the last 10,000 years. battleships, the size of planets assail Terra and annihilate the population. the Mechanicus pledges its loyalty to Abaddon and Terra falls. hundreds of space marine chapters fall to chaos and Abaddon sends Angron and the world eaters to despatch with the remaining loyal legions. the Tau flee from the wrath of Abaddon and the Gods. Chaos consumes the galaxy!!!!!!!!!!
> -hope you like it.
> (its just something off the top of my head.)


You forgot about the bit where "The Outsider" and "Void dragon" sides with the Tau and turns the tide against evil Abaddon!!!!


----------



## mcmuffin

sorry Wu-tang-Tau, but i forgot to mention that Khorne, Tzeentch Nurgle and Slaanesh Rally all of the other minor chaos gods and reveal themselves in the material universe and wage bloody war on the c'tan until all of the c'tan are imprisoned like the void dragon was


----------



## Wraithian

And Tzeentch, being Tzeentch, finally reassembles his shattered staff and the entire galaxy finally realizes that the only constant is change...

:biggrin:


----------



## Searune

I think like Our Lord Tzeentch it should not have a climax other than going up to Warhammer 50K


----------



## Wusword77

The end of 40k begins with something no one in the universe has. Hope.

A newly created Space Marine chapter, deployed by the Maelstorm finds a system that has been trapped within a localized warpstorm for as long as Imperium records can be traced back. On the battlebarge of this Chapter, their navigators make mention that the Emperors light grew dimmer once the warp storm faded.

Making haste to this world the Chapter is hailed by ships of a much different design then their own, seemingly different for any type of ship in Imperium records. As the Chapter readies to strike, for what could stand against the might of the Emperors finest, they are hailed by a human from one of the ships.

The human, letting himself be known as the Commander of the Explorer vessel Hopes Run, informs the Chapter Master that they have been cut off from the rest of Humanity for the past 200 years and wish to know how the other ships have managed to fare in the their missions. When the Chapter Master asked what year the Commander thought it was the shock was written all over his face at the reply. M24.

After a few hours of discussion the Chapters fleet was allowed access to the main planet of the system, a world that looked as though it could put any forge world to shame. Looking at the world from the window of his thunder hawk, the Chapter Master could only describe it as advanced. When they landed the Chapter Master and his honor guard were taken to meet the leader of this great world, and their shock was the greatest feeling they have ever felt. The leader of this world was more then simply a man, more then even an almighty Space Marine. He was a Primarch.

The walking god smiled at the marines and informed them of what happened here on this world. An advanced STC unit was based here, one with an advanced form of AI that had pushed technology far beyond what most humans could even dream of. Telling them of how he had been the leader of the Second Legion, and left because he felt the Emperor had the wrong vision for Humanity. After being told of what has happened in the last 10000 years from his disappearance the Primarch makes his decision to arm this chapter with the weapons they should have and led them to save humanity.

As the M42 begins hope returns to humanity as the Chapter, now known as the Seraphim of Deliverance move from world to world recruiting and installing STC machines on worlds they go to.


I would really like to see a Warhammer 41k begin like that. The norms remaining the same, but with humanity starting to rise back to glory. Plus a new power in the mix would be just great to have.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Wusword77 said:


> The end of 40k begins with something no one in the universe has. Hope.


Heard of Tzeentch?! :biggrin:

--------------------------

But yea i like the rest of it, i like the idea that the 2 primarchs are still out there somewhere trapped by warp storms maybe?


----------



## Searune

Yeah lord Tzeentch "It turn out that primarch you speek of is a Herald of Tzeentch" Daaaaa Dum Dum Dum


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

mcmuffin said:


> sorry Wu-tang-Tau, but i forgot to mention that Khorne, Tzeentch Nurgle and Slaanesh Rally all of the other minor chaos gods and reveal themselves in the material universe and wage bloody war on the c'tan until all of the c'tan are imprisoned like the void dragon was


Gork and Mork also sees the error or their uncivilised ways and joins the greater good!!!! The combined force of C'tan and da ork godz pretty much bends the chaos gods over and......  I am sure Slaanesh will actually like it lol


----------



## micro horus

i'm pretty sure the necrons ore going to eliminate everyone. the orks are going to kill themselves,the eldar,well, their pretty much dead already, and the tyranids are probably gonna get slaughtered. The fact is,1. necrons rule 2. everyone else is mortal3. people that aren't mortal like the so-called 'god' emperor is going to be killed one way or the other. Chaos is unstable, but safe. seeing as necrons can't enter the warp, the mortal chaos beings will probably run, and the immortal ones will probably go into dormancy. NECRONS RULE! EVERYONE ELSE IS SCREWED!:threaten:


----------



## Searune

Mass mutation Mass mutation, Gift of chaos LOL it is all going to master Tzeentch's plan


----------



## jack

There is going to be a new emperor called Jeff who owns a club. KNEEL BEFORE JEFF!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

micro horus said:


> the orks are going to kill themselves


 Unlikely  its near, if not impossible to eradicate the Orks! (note how they are 'spawned'!)



micro horus said:


> the eldar,well, their pretty much dead already


Indeed the Eldar pose no major threat to the Imperium, C'tan, Chaos, Orks or Tyranids. 



micro horus said:


> and the tyranids are probably gonna get slaughtered.


Big assumption, considering we dont know how many there are :biggrin:



micro horus said:


> 2. everyone else is mortal


Apart from quite a few races/beings. Slann? Daemons obviously, all other warp entities etc 



micro horus said:


> 3. people that aren't mortal like the so-called 'god' emperor is going to be killed one way or the other.


Now im not one to normally support the False-Emperor (being a Chaos man myself!!) but it is unclear what will become of his soul. Personally i believe his soul will be consumed by Chaos as soon as his physical 'anchor' withers and dies.



micro horus said:


> Chaos is unstable, but safe. seeing as necrons can't enter the warp, the mortal chaos beings will probably run, and the immortal ones will probably go into dormancy. NECRONS RULE! EVERYONE ELSE IS SCREWED!:threaten:


The Mortal followers of Chaos would never run!! :biggrin: the immortal ones would go into dormancy?  a few well placed Daemonic Incursions and bye bye C'tan! Daemons are limitless and cannot be killed. Im sure that Tzeentch could easily manipulate the Nightbringer to start consuming his 'brothers' again!


----------



## chrisman 007

There is a new horus heresy style thing, lead by Abbadon. Cadia gets owned. However, the local adeptus mechanicus handyman at the Golden Throne fixes the Emperor up good and proper. The Emperor reincarnates. However, upon his reincarnation he has a mega brain fart. And being psychic, this kills everyone. This causes the GW servers to crash and the 40k universe is temporarily put on hold while they develop a patch. 40k becomes 50k, and we give all our money to GW (again).

I think I just lost my mind...


----------



## space cowboy

Well, I basically don't have the inclination to read 8 pages of these posts, so here is my idea, and if it has already been posted, then I apologize.

The way it _should_ work is the Emperor slowly dies, and his death causes the fracturing of humanity into separate empires based on who can conquer and hold what systems. Eventually, the Emperor will be reborn as humanity's effect on the Warp lessen with fewer wars and not much going on, followed by the Emperor reuniting humanity with the loyalist primarchs at his side after their return. Once this has happened, the Warp would return to a higher strength and activity level, and this would create a reckoning between the powers of Chaos and the Imperium. After they basically wipe humanity off the face of the galaxy with their battles, the Chaos powers realize that they have no power source to keep them empowered, and they gradually die off. This would leave the rest of the races to fight over the galaxy in the aftermath.

However, I basically hope nothing ends and that the Emperor is kept in a perpetual near-death state that way things keep going as they are and I get to keep playing a sweet game for a long time.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

^Thus Tau wins


----------



## scolatae

I for one hope that the necrons fnaly reach the eyeof terror and finish constraining it before bieng crushed by an imperial and eldar combined force who then turn on each other. At that point an ork waagh!!! would turn up with tau, dark eldar and tyranids in hot persuit. Then the emperor finaly dies and doesn't come back and the tau wins absorbs the shatterd imperium and everybody except chaos, orks and eldar is happy:shok:


----------



## julio d

A big explosion!


----------



## Macrocalculator

Abaddon launches a succesful crusade and finally stands before the golden throne. He commands the Dark Mechanicus to revive the emperor so he can conduct a proper bit of torture.

But as the fallen warrior looks upon his creator he realizes the error of his ways and tears form in his eyes. The emperor sees his crying son and suddenly realizes he has not been very nice as well. 

They hug and make up. All marines, chaos and loyalist get rid of their power armor. Inspired by the happy colors of the Eldar they dress like harlequins. The Imperial Guard follows suit. 

All former warriors make a pilgrimage to what is left of San Francisco and emerge wearing flowers in their hair.

The "dragon" on mars turns out not to be a C'tan after all, but a highly advanced spaceship that looks suspiciously like an enormous VW Beetle. A titan is placed on the 'dashboard' to guide the way. 

A multicolored fleet of happy aliens babbling about nothing but love confuses the Eldar. Is this a lost craftworld? They mistakenly join humanity, never realizing their mistake.

The Dark Eldar keep their distance at first, but finally fail to hang on to their evil ways. Prophets say the lack of a proper codex is the cause, but no one can explain what this is supposed to mean.

The Necron attempt to strike. However they are geared for war, fighting manic crafters attempting to make homemade jewelry is beyond them. The human/eldar fleet flies on adorned with fancy home made rings and peace symbols.

The Tau ethereals attempt to convince the fleet about joining the Greater Good, not realizing that all of their subjects are abandoning their powersuits and joining the happy collective.

It does not take long for this enormous fleet to encounter the Tyranids. The Hive fleets are ready to consume all of these life forms. The joke is on them as a mysterious ravening hunger manifests itself in the human/eldar/tau collective. Most tyranids are quickly consumed, what is left gets stowed away in enormous refrigerators to be eaten later.

Only one thing stands in the way of the Peace, Love and Happiness Alliance: the orks. A massive Waaargh is launched. 

At first the alliance attempts to still the lust for war in the orks with calming song and offerings of flowers. A one sided bloodbath ensues. 

It is the emperor himself who finally has the answer. Orks are engineered beings after all. It turns out that in the grey mists of time the god of humanity was capable of programming his own VCR (he also made a few primarchs later on, just to keep busy). It takes the emperor half an hour to figure out the peace switch. And all fighting stops.

Everyone has ice cream and discusses the strange sound 'like a million wargamers crying out in terror, suddenly silenced.'


----------



## julio d

ummmm... bleh


----------



## Mitchy

the marines will kill everything that isnt on the side of the emperor and the imperial guard will defend all the planets, anouther great crusade will come along and all the xenos and traitors will be destroyed


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_fate_of_the_universe

Take your Pick.


----------



## LOKI_DE

I think the laughing god will pop out of no-where and bitchslap slannesh till she dies and then with no fear the eldar re-populate mass's of planets, The dark eldar re-join them and they eventually get to the level of tecnology they had before and the imperium is powerless to stop them, the imperium is kept as a pet and the necrons are wiped out due to eldrads return and the guiding of an enormous fleet specially designed to seek out and destroy all necron infestations, the c'tan cry and the tau jus go sod i cba anymore . The emperor dies of course and chaos are wiped out by am ork waagghhh right into the eye of terror catching the chaos off guard and wiping them out. The other races continue to fight a pointless war.


----------



## Captain Galus

I don't care as long as the Dark Eldar loose horribly. If the Emperor's Children were right next to them when it happened, so much the better :victory:


----------



## LOKI_DE

no dark eldar dont lose horribly they continue to be a nusance, the only way for the de to lose is if someone finds commoragh and is strong enough to defeat the entire poplace, or everyone in the universe is killed and the dark eldar get so bored they kill themselves.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

LOKI_DE said:


> no dark eldar dont lose horribly they continue to be a nusance, the only way for the de to lose is if someone finds commoragh and is strong enough to defeat the entire poplace, or everyone in the universe is killed and the dark eldar get so bored they kill themselves.


Well we know from the Eye of Terror codex that Eldrad thinks commorragh has already been destroyed! but thats another matter 

It could be fairly easy to breach the webway near or in Commorragh and flood it with daemons! :clapping:


----------



## officer kerky

howi would like 40k to go out hmmmmmmmmmm.
financially broke so its cheaper yeah but not yet.

so i guess it leaves me with the imperium crushing the tau empire, tyranids running out of bio products to live on so die out. and all loyal space marines turn bad and kill the galaxy


----------



## The Barbarian

The Orks unite under Ghasgkull in a galaxy-wide Waagh made up of every Ork in exsistance, a massive Tyranid Hive Fleet appears completely surrounding the galaxy and Abbadon manages to unite the vast majority of the traitors and they all make their way towards Terra. And it turns out the Tau's "Greater Good" is nothing more than a new Chaos God unknown to any but the Tau. Lets say, the god of technology. How else did those little fire and water fairies evolve their tech so quickly? Meanwhile, the Eldar launch an all out war with the Dark Eldar, and all of the souls entering the warp allow the Chaos Gods to Manifest directly in the pysical realm. All Imperial Force are called back to Terra to defend the cradle of man. As the alien and chaos forces converge on Terra, the surviving Primarchs all return for a battle royale. During the final battle, the dying Astropaths, Librarians, Inquisitors, etc feed the Emperor's being and raise him to the status of a god.

Blah blah blah, everything's destroyed, yackety schmackety. But, becuase one or two remaining Chaos gods (the Eldars gods tore them to shreds, lets say) have no more souls to feed upon, they can't maintain their pysical bodies and dissipate into nothingness. Only the Emperor in god mode remains, and he creates the perfect race (Ork throwback, anyone?) from basic elements. The Hive Mind thinks that all of the bio-mass of the galaxy has been harvested so turns its attention elsewhere in the universe. So now the new humanity, where the smallest 90 lb weakling is the same as a Space Marine, just has to return to the stars to find the relics of the pasy cycle and, voila, 60k is born.

And if you REALLY wanted to play through 50k, it could start out like fantasy, the evolve into something like Napoleonic tactics, the trench warfare, etc, etc.

You're welcome, Games Workshop.


----------



## Pandorav3

Really i think that GW has already provided us with the answer. In the tyranid codex it states that the three hive fleets were merely scouts to provide information for an impending attack from the nids main force. If SCOUTS can almost crush the galaxy then imagine what there main force will do. All of the best prophets of 40k have stated that everyone must unite to stand even a chance against the tyranids. Now tell me all, what chance does the galaxy stand of all uniting under one barrier? on one hand we have the xenophobic imperium, then on another we have the revenge filled warriors swearing to destroy the imperium, then we have necrons who dont do the whole diplomacy thing, ect. So The nid main fleet will sweep in and kill everything, and the only survivors I can foresee is the dark eldar, and thats only because cammoragh is unfindable. But im sure their society will crumble when their slaving raids encounter only airless worlds, and they will probably wipe themselves out in the civil war that would probably ensue.


----------



## Winst0n

Pandorav3 said:


> Really i think that GW has already provided us with the answer. In the tyranid codex it states that the three hive fleets were merely scouts to provide information for an impending attack from the nids main force. If SCOUTS can almost crush the galaxy then imagine what there main force will do. All of the best prophets of 40k have stated that everyone must unite to stand even a chance against the tyranids. Now tell me all, what chance does the galaxy stand of all uniting under one barrier? on one hand we have the xenophobic imperium, then on another we have the revenge filled warriors swearing to destroy the imperium, then we have necrons who dont do the whole diplomacy thing, ect.


don't forget that the Necrons have only awoken a scout like force themselves and it has been shown that nids do they're best to avoid Necron planets. so while nids may or may not destroy the galaxy the necrons are still there. the closest your ending offers is a galaxy dominated by nids but with many necron tomb worlds left alone.


----------



## Pandorav3

Winst0n said:


> don't forget that the Necrons have only awoken a scout like force themselves and it has been shown that nids do they're best to avoid Necron planets. so while nids may or may not destroy the galaxy the necrons are still there. the closest your ending offers is a galaxy dominated by nids but with many necron tomb worlds left alone.


Ah touche' I forgot all about that. But yes i beleive that the nids will probably just let the necrons slumber. If the necrons ever did awake the nids would be long gone tho. However i would like to point out that it might not be that the tyranids avoid necrons, but rather untouchables (necrons use them as pariahs), and thus the galaxy might have a weapon against the inevitible surge of nids. That's given me something to ponder.


----------



## Flood_Reaper

I reckon if the Orks were smart everyone would be doomed.

My short story:
'The Flood' invade the galaxy and everything dies. The End.


----------



## BlackTemplar93

i reckon the dg pwns everybody else....just because of the simple fact that thats my favorite army :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:....no the demons will win because they cant be killed....only send back 2 the warp...the univesre will be a demon themepark :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chapter Master Khemri

I really dont want it to end. I guess I'm just a war junky but lets just have a good ol'fashioned apoc game, and the winner gets to make up the story.


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

The Imperium, Tau, Eldar, Orks and Dark Eldar will be stamped out leaving only Necrons, Chaos and Tyranids. After the C'tan finish the great work and seal off the Immaterium from the material universe, Chaos will die and Tyranids will inevitably die off since they would lose bio matter due to Gauss gun effects. The Necrons will rule the galaxy until the stars rip themselves apart in the rapid expansion of the universe.


----------



## Decay

I'd personally like to see W40k end with the Chaos forces blowing Terra to bits, corrupting every living thing and wiping out the rest of the galaxy that resists.

However, i think it will end with the Tyranids overwhelming everything....Frikkin Lil Buggers...


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

Rest assured, Chaos will probably blow up Terra before they get cut off from the warp and eaten by Tyranids. But Tyranids will inevitably lose. Gauss weapons 'flay' muscle and metal, vaporizing the atoms into gas, destroying the bio matter completely. There is only so much bio matter in the galaxy, which is why Tyranids move from one galaxy to the next. Eventually, the Tyranids will run out of bio matter and die out. The C'tan go back into slumber and wait for the galaxy to ripen once more.


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos

Dirge Eterna 
is correct the void dragon will be killed when they bomb mars
and the new eldar god is a myth we dont know if hes real and if he is killing all the eldar might make slaanesh strong enough to kill him


----------



## thelastonestanding

Well if the C'tan succeeded in closing off the Immaterium from real space, the Tyranids would be royally screwed. They would no longer be under the effect of the Hive Mind as Psychic Powers will have become non-existent. They would revert to their feral state and become easy pickings for the Necrons to kill.

But what I would want to happen is in a rough version. Chaos finally reaches Terra and a battle to end all battles commences. The eventual victor is the Imperium but with Terra crippled from the horrific battles and the words between it and the Eye of Terror laid to waste, the Imperium slowly descends in to darkness. Something along those lines


----------



## Samir_Duran

Hmmm... maybe necron tomb-worlds are just blind spots for the Nids? Remember, they thrive on the hunger for organics, but necron's are something more. Techorganics? they're machines with entrapped souls, their metal is living, but it is not stated if it's really a biomatter ^^' Thus, the Necrons could be the perfect ewapon against the Hive-Mind.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

who says tyranids don't consume metal? People consume and require all sorts of metals to survive, bone is made up of calcium salts, maybe the nids can evolve to use the necron metal in the same way they use metals like iron, calcium ect... It's not hard to imagine the nids absorbing the metals from damaged necrons that have failed to phase out after a battle between the two. 

Then again im not too familiar with the necrons back story, is their phase out infallible? or can damaged necrons be captured and hence digested/reprocessed/what-ever-you-want-to-call-it?

As for detecting the necrons that may be a bit harder, an inactive tomb world with other life on it would attract the attentions of a hive fleet. That may lead to the tyranids somehow being able to integrate necron metal into themselves.

Back to the thread topic id have to, u guessed it, agree with Decay and Pandorav3 and say the main tyranid hive fleet that is hinted at in the current ed. codex arrives and gives everyone else a nice ribbing before eating everything.


----------



## Wraithian

Wait a sec... Now, I might be off here, but I'm going to ask the Necron players... In their codex, doesn't it make some mention of there being only one planet of Necrontyr when they made contact with the C'Tan, or was it a system (give me sources for your work :biggrin: )? If it was only one planet, then I'm afraid there can only be *so* many of the metal bastards... :wink:


----------



## omnissiah

Wow this is a great thread i've really been wondering about this myself and this is what i came up with: 

Chaos forces invade terra and all hell breakes loose. The illuminati are trying to get the sensei to the imperial palace since the golden throne is about to break down but are logically stopt by the inquisition. In one final decision they ask the eldar to assault the palace en masse but its to late and the emperor dies creating a fifth chaos god. The birth of this chaos god was already predicted by the other gods and so they prepared the galaxy for it by awakenig the necrons and sending the tyranids. The illuminati than decide to sacrifice the sensei anyway in an attempt to rejuvenate the emperor. Its a succes and the star child is born. the chaos god is angered by this and challenges it to a duel. the winner of this duel will rule the universe.

Well it's still an open ending but i dont wanna choose sides.


----------



## thomas2

Wraithian said:


> Wait a sec... Now, I might be off here, but I'm going to ask the Necron players... In their codex, doesn't it make some mention of there being only one planet of Necrontyr when they made contact with the C'Tan, or was it a system (give me sources for your work :biggrin: )? If it was only one planet, then I'm afraid there can only be *so* many of the metal bastards... :wink:


Yes, I remember from reading through the Necron entry on Wikipedia and it read like there was only one planet, and definitely not more than one Solar system. If this is correct the Necron don't have the numbers to stand a chance.


----------



## Komrad

yes but this is a entire race were talking about, enslaved and turned to Metalic Warriors with regenerative abilites and resistance far beyound any Spacemarine or ork, and they even capture humans (which contain the pariah gene perticuarily) for transformation into...quess what? MORE metalic basterds, so so long as u cnt find there tomb world, ur balled, and to preveast post, your right, the Necrontyr only had one planet because the radiation of the son restricted them, but after the C'tan enslaved them, they created Dozens if not Hundreds of Tomb worlds, for Necron Hibernation, Production and Repair, only thing is, Necron Tomb Ships, CANT be replaced, so detroy them and there sorta fucked, but then again, they might be able to reproduce them from Tomb Worlds, (Never no) but there was a very good Story in the Cron codex where, in laymans terms, SM squad shoot cron with homing beacon bolter, he teleports to Tomb world for repair, they track and follow and detonate Thermal bombs and destroy The Tomb, nt bad method eh?


----------



## LukeValantine

In a great fiery explosion so huge even the chaos gods are obliterated by the energy of the blast.


----------



## Corporal Chaos

Have it end? No thanks. Lets have an instant replay. Lets leave this as a cliff hanger and go back and fill in the holes in the 10K years since the Horus Heresy. Just hit Pause.


----------



## imntdead

Necrotyr came from one homeworld where they lived short lives; but they did eventually expand into an empire and were jealous of the old ones for living such long lives. The Old Ones pretty much ran the galaxy at that time and both sides went to war, the Necrotyr actually had vast powerful weapons; but they were always out maneuvered by the wise old ones. As they were loosing the war the Necrotyr found the C'Tan feeding on a star, the Necrotyr gave themselves to the C'Tan and thats how you got Necrons. The old ones started to loose the war with the C'Tan and created other races such as the Eldar. There is even mention of a warrior that can pretty much be described as an ork; but its not anything official. The younger races then pretty much destroyed themselves, opened the door to chaos and other foul warpbeasts, the old ones were practically wiped out, much of the galaxy was void of life and thats when the Necrons went into hibernation on an untold count of tombworlds stretched threw out the galaxy because they knew that time was on their side. That being said I would assume that the Necrons in full force is not going to be good for anyone or anything. 

Besides it cant end, no matter who comes close to standing at the top in victory and or domination there will always be another force to counter it. If Chaos destroys the Imperium they must still face the all the xenos, if the Necrons awaken and begin to annihilate all life again they will have to put up with the tyranids flowing in from another part of the universe, if the Imperium is still standing victorius in a galaxy that hates them one of their own will tear it apart with heresy and after 10,000 years some fools on a blog will speak how they think it is going to end. End oh no my friends there is no end.


----------



## World Eater XII

so either way "we are BONED" well you loyalists are, im gonna sit in the eye of terror and daemon world it up!


----------



## Winst0n

40k is gonna end when gamesworkshop stops making a profit off of it.


----------



## RavenGuard123

Personally i think der will be a second siege of terra hundreds of chapters will rally to terra to defend to the last 
Abaddon will be ahead of the mighty chaos host with each of the former primarchs(in demon form) returning to lead their legion 
when all seems lost the emperour will comeback to life and the lost primarchs of russ corax and lion(accompied by Cypher hes not evil)will return and rally the chapters in a fearsome counterattack wiping out the stain of chaos from the galaxy and desending the emperour into godhood leading man into a bright futre wipin out the nids and orks wipin out the necron and dark eldar(emos) and allyin with the tau and eldar (who belive it or not came to the aid of terra


> the enemy of my enemy is my friend


)


----------



## NeonDante

After Black Crusade after Black Crusade, Abbadon finally takes Cadia. (The planet was at, what, 30% Imperial control at the end of the last one?) The forces of the Empire are undaunted, however, and war spreads across the segmentium. All the races pile in for their particular interests, etc, etc.

As the war grinds on, something strange starts to happen. The great Farseers of Ulthwe, and a few from the other Craftworlds start to feel immense, almost crippling bouts of sorrow, despair, and especially regret. Visions of doom fill almost every possible future, but more poingent is a point in the the past, when the greatest of their number, Eldrad, gifted an ork boy with visions, releasing Gahzkull on the Empire to spare Eldar lives.

In the timeless depths of the warp, gods plot, and a bargain is struck. Tzneech bends all of his power into a single moment, clouding the mind of the greatest of farseers for a single moment. Gork and Mork truly fill their "profit" with visions, along with those of the Eldar, creating a great champion to lead their people. In the timeless universe of the warp it happens in the past and present, and the pain the Farseers feel is the remnant of Eldrad's soul, realizing that in seeking to divert the orks, he had created a monster he could not control, at last realizing his hubris.

As the forces of order stand on the brink of success, An orkish force of a sight undreamed of falls upon them. Gahzkull had struck a deal with the forces of chaos, and not just a minor one; Abbadon, with the gods watching, had promised the Beast of Armageddon the greatest battle in the universe, the chance not to kill simply Guardsmen and Marines, but the human god of war himself, the Emperor. 

Filled with dreams of deicide, Gahzkull had gathered orks from the entire sector, his passion such that warlords abandoned WAAAGHS to join him, and those that didn't were conquered. Many escaped, to fight wars of their own, and not wanting to enter a serious alliance, and went to fight elsewhere, as no ork can be everywhere at once. (Though Wazzdakka is trying.)

As they faced this new threat, the Empire started to loose ground, unable to deal with two invasions of this size. Chaos poured through the eye of terror, more and more deamons manifesting as their influence spread, conquering all in their path. The forces of the Empire were circled and about to be destroyed, terrors from beyond and all too mortal foes devastating their forces, when an unlikely salvation arrived.

Undoubtedly the greatest starfleet ever assembled appeared. Not cruisers, not Battleships, but a fleet of craftworlds. The pain of Eldrad's Regret had shown the Eldar the threat, and they had mustered in desperation, knowing they could not hold back the full might of chaos (or, indeed, the orks) without humanity to use as their pawns, that if this war was lost that every last eldar would die, their souls forefit. And so, for the first time since The Fall, the dying attacked en masse. Their Craftworlds moved through the warp at speeds that were, a year before, thought impossible. Their psychers guided the flying cities, altering the very warp, though the journey cost them their very souls, a choir of warlocks shriveling to dust in mere hours, only for another to take their place. And so a hole was punched in the Orkish lines, Abbadon roaring in fury as His prey was denied, along with all hopes of an easy victory. And those fighting chaos fled towards the ultimate bastion; Terra. 

Hundreds of Chapters of the Astartes made for the segmentium solar; uncounted Regiments of the Guard. Those closest prepared to defend Holy Terra meter by bloody meter. The eldar harried the approaching enemies, slowing them as they were able, knowing that humanity would never let them set foot on their world, their fleets splitting again, to save as many eldar as possible. The Orks came first, Abbadon eager to save his strength for the endgame, and the bloodlust of a WAAAGH of this size impossible to slake. World after world fell, but the people sold their lives dearly. Guardsmen fought the green tide, luring them into massive, world spanning battles until Exterminatus was enacted, entire worlds booby trapped and sacrificed. Sisters of Battle fought to the last, protecting shrines and temples to the emperor until the last of them ceased to draw breath. And the Emperor's Space Marines fought daring raids, attempting to find and kill the enemy champions and warlords.

But the size and speed of the attack was not to be denied. Eventually the hordes of the enemy reached Terra itself. Battleships and Space Hulks were destroyed in the hundreds by the defenses of the Sol system and the guns of Terra, but many more got through. The defenders of Terra had been bought time to regroup; and indeed, there were many more of them then the Despoiler had thought, but he could not bring himself to stop here, not now. 

And so it was that the forces of Chaos and the Orks made their landings at the cradle of mankind. The guns of the Chaos fleets had leveled most of the Imperial guns, but they bombarded little else, for their goal was conquest, not destruction. The orks, their numbers much thinned at this point, had no qualms, but not even the strongest of their weapons could breach the Imperial Palace. And so the enemy made landfall, opposed on every inch of ground by the forces of humanity, but their numbers were legion, and their leaders formidable. 

Attack followed attack, bold thrust following cunning feint, and men and orks died in the billions. For several months the battle raged, never stopping, even for a moment. Every second a lasgun was fired in anger, every instant another skull was claimed for the blood god, with every drawn breath another act of unnoticed heroism, another act of base villainy, of rage and hate and bloodshed of a scale seen only once before; and the gods of chaos laughed as Terra was made a microcosm of the dark galaxy.

The last of the Custodes breathed his last and fell to the ground, and the great door to the chamber of the emperor was flung open, by the vilest of sorceries and the labor of thousands, cultists, heretics, and those conquered who had not the courage or the luck to fight to the last. Abbadon strode into the room, and with a wave of His hand dismissed his warriors, who put a bolt round into the flesh of every mortal in view... This was to be the victory of the traitor legions, the vengeance of the true rulers of mankind. And with a laugh that seemed to echo for miles, he grabbed the frail body of the God-Emperor of Mankind and tore it from the Golden Throne. Unknowable fluids dripped from the artifact as he watched the life fade from His eyes, and threw him to the ground. Abbadon growled in distain at the weakness of the false god, and he simply stomped on his head, his Terminator armor's bulk doing what the talon of His father had failed to do, all those aeons ago.

All through the empire, the beacon of the Astronomicon went out.

Abbadon smiled a moment before he heard a slam, followed with a bellow of rage, and turned to see one of his greatest Champions torn apart by a figure that dwarfed even him, Ghazkull Mag Uruk Thrakka, armor covered in dents, scratches and holes, his entire body dripping blood. He let out a roar and charged, beyond words, enraged more then he had ever been in his life that his ally had beat him there... somehow knowing that the figure lying on the ground was the master of mankind, or was.

The two of them dueled in that room, power klaw clashing against demon weapon, until Abbadon dodged a hate filled blow with surprising speed, slicing an arm off of the bellowing Ork. Gahzkull screamed in fury, and started to charge again, as suddenly a beam of light enveloped him, returning him to his flagship, a failsafe set into his body. He butchered everyone in sight for a matter of days as the Orks withdrew to their ships, or simply fought against the victorious forces of chaos.

Abbadon smiled, and sat on the golden throne. The long war was over, victory was his, and the galaxy would burn.

And then, all through the Empire, the Astronomicon appeared again.

The despoiler roared in fury as the communication reached him, smashing apart the golden throne in frustration, blasting the body of the Emperor until nothing identifiable remained. As the armies of the empire returned to their courses, ship after ship appeared in the blackness above the blood soaked world. The Lords and Champions of chaos set their defenses as best they could, but even the chaos marines were at the limits of their endurance, and humanity descended upon them with righteous fury, destroying demons, superhumans and orks in an unstoppable tide. The Eldar touched the surface of the ugly world for the first time in this age, attacking the forces of chaos and drawing them off, unnoticed by the forces of humanity as they retook their world. Refusing to take what they had coveted to millenia, the chaos forces that had made landfall were killed, blasphemy on their lips as they fell to bolter, laser and shuriken. Abbadon was the last to fall, slain by the masters of five chapters, cheated of his glory, of his ultimate victory, his soul thrown to the warp, the new plaything of his patrons, his failure ultimate and unforgivable.

As Terra was reclaimed, the news of the emperor's death started to spread, in that way rumors do, with escaping parts of the chaos fleet broadcasting the damning news. And so, the Empire found itself without an Emperor. World after world fell to the tyranids, their worlds stripped of defenses, conquered by marauding orks and hateful Necrons, while the Tau advanced almost unopposed. It seemed that in their efforts to save themselves from extinction, humanity had doomed itself. And so they evacuated the planets far from Terra as best they could, and consolidated around their hard won home, leaving planets full of people to die for the survival of the species. The Empire was no more, though Mankind would not stop struggling to survive.

As time passed, the dogma of xenophobia and hatred began to fade. No longer able to expend endless manpower in their wars, humanity learned the value of diplomacy, of allies, and they stopped their constant aggression, although they continued to defend their remaining space, and of course fight the occasional offense, as we do today. 

Humanity, the Eldar, the Tau, and many other races all stood interconnected; not unified, not united, but fighting together against common threats, and bickering from time to time as well.

And as the powers of the Chaos Gods wanes, a new presence grows in the warp. Not even the wisest of xenos can prove what it is, but in their hearts, humanity knows that even in death, their Emperor watches over them. 













And in the dark corners of space, parents still scare their children with tales of the one armed Ork that kills all that oppose him.


The end! Wow, that took longer then I thought.


----------



## TG1

look my post on warhammer 50K seriously alot like you guys say expect for my friends bit about the dark eldar


----------



## TG1

Actually i like yours better


----------



## The Blackadder

:shok: Holy crap NeonDante that is awesome. Seriously I would love that ( it would also make a good movie).


----------



## Platypus5

I am sorry, but I wanted to revive this thread and bring up my unpopular and overly idealistic fantasy ending.

In it, the emperor is revived in his corporeal form, causing the Star Child to flow back into him. During this, a wave of compassion is filtered through his intolerent nature and turned into reason. This is enough for him to realize that the Tau (by now in their 9th sphere) and Eldar are not the true enemeis, but the forces of disorder are. Thus, he reaches out to the two races. At first, the Tau and Eldar were suspicious at first, but in the wake of the stirring of the C'Tan, the rise of Abbadon, and comming of the Tyranids, the three form a slightly grudging alliance. The Emperor, the Pheonix Lords, and Aun'va announce to their people the news. For now at least, Tau, Eldar and Imperium hostilities have ceased in the face of the greater enemies.

Meanwhile, the Outsider breaks out of his dyson sphere, bringing his insanity to the galaxy. The Orks, thankfully, are tied up in combat with the Tyranids, but are slowly losing. The necrons are rising up once again. The Void Dragon is increasingly hard to contain.

The stage is set for final battle.....Perhaps the Tau Eldar Imperium Alliance can triumph....perhaps they won't....or perhaps the wars shall just go on....


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

If this thread was older I would of thrown out my Thread Necomancer card.

Anyhow, because the title of this thread is so open to any interpitation that I will present a completely stupid... but plausable ending.

The forces of chaos grow stronger by the minute as warp storms appear all of the Imperium of Man. People fear for their lives as sights of demons roaming the lands become increasingly frequent. Soon the situation goes out of hand, demon armies burst through the skies and devour the worlds of man, for 10,000 years of endless war have caused the emotions of all sentient life to go to the extreame, fueling the chaos gods power. The Elfdar are barely holding off demon attacks as each attempt to destroy the craftworlds become more and more powerful on each assault. Finally thousands of worlds are being consumed by the forces of chaos and are transformed into hellish waste lands. The same traitors 10,000 years ago now roam free through out the majority of the Imperium and cause destruction and pain beyond all belief.

The High Lords of Terra are out of options except for one... They call the grand manster of the Grey Knights to revive their greatest warrior, for only he is capable of destroying chaos on the material plane. After the rites have been spoken, the prayers chanted and the ceramony complete, they resureccted the only man that has defeated the forces of chaos by himself... that marine from the Doom series.

The marine then launches personal assaults against these new demon worlds, defeating chaos's greatest champions with either his double barrel shotgun or his mighty BFG. Soon, thousands of worlds are recovered and the forces of chaos are pushed back into the eye of terror and the gods's greatest champion fall before the might of the marine. Kharn finally has met his demise with a shotgun blast in the face, Lucius is now gone forever as the marine pumped so much plasma in his throat that it could power a hive world for a week and Arhiman is finally outwitted and killed by... welll... we dont know. The gods's most favoured demons are tested to the extream by the might of the marine but they all fall in the end... The worlds of man that have fallen to the demon hordes are recovered... But that is still not enough.

The High Lords of Terra know now that they have defeated the forces of chaos, but not the Chaos Gods and they theorize that they could finish this once and for all. The make a decision that would change the Imperium forever but would doom the Imperium for ever if it failed. They Sacrificed the Emperor, hoping that it would recover him within the star child theory. As soon as the Emperor's last breath has passed, something completely unexpected happened. The death of the Emperor had unleashed instead unleashed four of the greatest warriors that have graced the galaxy.

From a burst of holy light they stood before the High Lords: Jason Statham, Liem Neeson, Billy Mays and Lemmy from Motorhead. The four great demi-gods decided that they had enough of the Chaos Gods's shanaigans and proceeded to head to the Eye of Terror. Anyone who stood in their way was immediatly destroyed and any demon champion who claimed that they could stop them had their ass handed back to them on a gold platter. Then the great warriors met the God's themselves. Jason Statham punched down the mighty brass gates of Khone and proceeded to beat Khonre in a bloody pulp without any retalitation. Liam Neeson outwitted Tzeetch and destroyed him with his infinite wisdom. Lemmy proved himself to be more of a player than Slaanesh, in which then Slaanesh commited suicide out of shame. Finally, Billy Mays destroyed Nugle with his all powerful Oxy Clean that not only destroyed Nugle, but his entire legions as well.

The warp was calm and safe again for all sentient life.

But the Imperium was far from safe...

Soon the High Lords of Terra got report that the rest of the Tyranid Hive Fleet had arrived, in a hundred fold than the three fleets before hand. The Lords paniced but then found a solution. They sent up Adam Richman from Man vs Food to see if his mighty appitite was a match for the Tyranid hordes. As the first Tyranids made planet fall, Adam took out his master crafted power fork and knife and proceeded to do what he did best: eat. The battle between Adam and the Tyranid fleet was a intense, but a glorious victory. Wave after wave of tyranids came, but Adams mighty eating abilities were too great for the tyranids. Each assault was futile, as he devoured each tyranid with great haste. Soon the entire tyranid hive fleet was consumed and defeated by Adam, and in his might war cry he said "Today... for the first time in the history of the Imperium... Man won!!"

The Orks heard of the mighty accomplishments that the imperium has done and the entire ork race decided it was time to unleash the greatest WAAAGHH!!! ever. Millions of ships carrying millions of orks on each one headed off to Terra, claiming that the prophecy of Gork and Mork needed to be fullfilled. This time, instead of a great champion, the entire Adaptes Aretes (however you spell it) arrived instead. Every chapter was there from the Blood Angles to the Lazy Marines, from the Dark Angles to the Angry Marines and from the Imperial Fists to the Reasonable Marines, they arrived in numbers. But they all knew that even with their combined might, they would not stop them. They fought valiently but fell one by one. They could not hold the line, but then a miracle happened. Leman Russ had returned to the Space Wolves along with the other loyalists primarchs! Each of them had a secret weapon that would defeat the orks... Red Bull. Fueled by the holy energy of Red Bull, the marines fought with a zeal that no race could match. With such vigor the orks slowly began to lose steam. Finally, the orks broke and retreated but as they realized, they faced a titan legion behind them... that was hidden by Creed. The orks were defeated and a great victory of KFC and BBQ was held in on such epic proportions that it exceeded over 9000.

The Necrons were defeated somehow, but Im too lazy to write it... oh, also the Imperium deafeated the weeaboos in the east... uh I mean Tau.

The Imperium was saved from such horrible events and all was good... until GW decided to sue the Imperium for not being grimdark anymore, but Leman Russ had enough of it and destroyed GW. Teh End


----------



## Coder59

Everybody gets together on one planet and sings It's the End of the World As we know it, by REM. The Orks can join in on the LEONARD BERNSTEIN bit. Then they all go out for booze.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Neon, that is just sweet, everything I was thinking of (Well not exactly) but none the less similar, an Ultimate Battle.


----------



## Smokes

I'll finish that epic post off with how we defeat the Necrons. Inquisitor Ravenor travels back in time again and recruits Bill Gates and Gennaro Gattuso. Bill Gates only agrees because Ravenor's chair is his dream and ultimate goal in life. Through some geek sorcery and his geeky computer skills he creates Windows Vista in the future and inserts it into everything Necron. When they come to life (Including the Void Dragon, etc) they either get a "bad patch error" or blue screen of death and are forced to reinstall. But they don't have the original disks or CD keys so they are stuck in a constant state of rebooting. But Bill Gates is hopeless in hand to hand combat. Thus Ravenor tells Gattuso that all shellfish are extinct and the Necrons are responsible for ruining his family business. He also adds in a bit that Inter Milan created the Necrons for some strange reason and this fuels his rage.

He proceeds to travel from world to world with nothing but his underwear (World Cup style) and destroys the rebooting Necrons with his bare hands and beard. But this isn't enough. Through the sheer awesomeness of his ungodly epically powerful beard of incomprehensible intimidating coolness he destroys every trace of Necron. He then tracks down the Dark Eldar and eradicates them with his beard due to their weird emo-goth girlyness. 

After the epic solo-crusade he teams up with Billy Mays, that guy from that eating show, Jason Stathom and Liam Neelson, and destroy everything. Literally everything. The sheer awesomeness that occurred caused the Emperor to shit himself, every creature in the galaxy to implode, and every dimensional plane / warp to disappear. Lemmy is busy tapping Slaanesh and couldn't make it. The entire fucking universe never existed. But through some weird awesome ending they all return back to their respective time and continue on with normal life.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Smokes said:


> I'll finish that epic post off with how we defeat the Necrons. Inquisitor Ravenor travels back in time again and recruits Bill Gates and Gennaro Gattuso. Bill Gates only agrees because Ravenor's chair is his dream and ultimate goal in life. Through some geek sorcery and his geeky computer skills he creates Windows Vista in the future and inserts it into everything Necron. When they come to life (Including the Void Dragon, etc) they either get a "bad patch error" or blue screen of death and are forced to reinstall. But they don't have the original disks or CD keys so they are stuck in a constant state of rebooting. But Bill Gates is hopeless in hand to hand combat. Thus Ravenor tells Gattuso that all shellfish are extinct and the Necrons are responsible for ruining his family business. He also adds in a bit that Inter Milan created the Necrons for some strange reason and this fuels his rage.
> 
> He proceeds to travel from world to world with nothing but his underwear (World Cup style) and destroys the rebooting Necrons with his bare hands and beard. But this isn't enough. Through the sheer awesomeness of his ungodly epically powerful beard of incomprehensible intimidating coolness he destroys every trace of Necron. He then tracks down the Dark Eldar and eradicates them with his beard due to their weird emo-goth girlyness.
> 
> After the epic solo-crusade he teams up with Billy Mays, that guy from that eating show, Jason Stathom and Liam Neelson, and destroy everything. Literally everything. The sheer awesomeness that occurred caused the Emperor to shit himself, every creature in the galaxy to implode, and every dimensional plane / warp to disappear. Lemmy is busy tapping Slaanesh and couldn't make it. The entire fucking universe never existed. But through some weird awesome ending they all return back to their respective time and continue on with normal life.


Then James Cameron creates a movie based of this thread and makes enough money to buy the Imperium.


----------



## Serpion5

40k will end when Chuck Norris says so...


----------



## theyoutuber

I think that the Eldar will sacrifice them selfs and wipe out the Necrons. Orks will slowly destroy them selfs in a massive blood lust. The Tyranids will end up going back to where ever the hell they came from and wont be seen again for another 10K yrs or so. The Imperium will break out into some kind of civil war over the Emperor and if he is dieing or not. After the Imperium fights for another 1,000 yrs the forces of Chaos strike in a massive joint force wiping out 99.7% of man kind in a matter of yrs. as for the tau... they realized the `greater good` was just a crazy voice in their heads and they hung them selfs. :wink:


----------



## Abbott

ThatOtherGuy said:


> If this thread was older I would of thrown out my Thread Necomancer card.
> 
> Anyhow, because the title of this thread is so open to any interpitation that I will present a completely stupid... but plausable ending.
> 
> The forces of chaos grow stronger by the minute as warp storms appear all of the Imperium of Man. People fear for their lives as sights of demons roaming the lands become increasingly frequent. Soon the situation goes out of hand, demon armies burst through the skies and devour the worlds of man, for 10,000 years of endless war have caused the emotions of all sentient life to go to the extreame, fueling the chaos gods power. The Elfdar are barely holding off demon attacks as each attempt to destroy the craftworlds become more and more powerful on each assault. Finally thousands of worlds are being consumed by the forces of chaos and are transformed into hellish waste lands. The same traitors 10,000 years ago now roam free through out the majority of the Imperium and cause destruction and pain beyond all belief.
> 
> The High Lords of Terra are out of options except for one... They call the grand manster of the Grey Knights to revive their greatest warrior, for only he is capable of destroying chaos on the material plane. After the rites have been spoken, the prayers chanted and the ceramony complete, they resureccted the only man that has defeated the forces of chaos by himself... that marine from the Doom series.
> 
> The marine then launches personal assaults against these new demon worlds, defeating chaos's greatest champions with either his double barrel shotgun or his mighty BFG. Soon, thousands of worlds are recovered and the forces of chaos are pushed back into the eye of terror and the gods's greatest champion fall before the might of the marine. Kharn finally has met his demise with a shotgun blast in the face, Lucius is now gone forever as the marine pumped so much plasma in his throat that it could power a hive world for a week and Arhiman is finally outwitted and killed by... welll... we dont know. The gods's most favoured demons are tested to the extream by the might of the marine but they all fall in the end... The worlds of man that have fallen to the demon hordes are recovered... But that is still not enough.
> 
> The High Lords of Terra know now that they have defeated the forces of chaos, but not the Chaos Gods and they theorize that they could finish this once and for all. The make a decision that would change the Imperium forever but would doom the Imperium for ever if it failed. They Sacrificed the Emperor, hoping that it would recover him within the star child theory. As soon as the Emperor's last breath has passed, something completely unexpected happened. The death of the Emperor had unleashed instead unleashed four of the greatest warriors that have graced the galaxy.
> 
> From a burst of holy light they stood before the High Lords: Jason Statham, Liem Neeson, Billy Mays and Lemmy from Motorhead. The four great demi-gods decided that they had enough of the Chaos Gods's shanaigans and proceeded to head to the Eye of Terror. Anyone who stood in their way was immediatly destroyed and any demon champion who claimed that they could stop them had their ass handed back to them on a gold platter. Then the great warriors met the God's themselves. Jason Statham punched down the mighty brass gates of Khone and proceeded to beat Khonre in a bloody pulp without any retalitation. Liam Neeson outwitted Tzeetch and destroyed him with his infinite wisdom. Lemmy proved himself to be more of a player than Slaanesh, in which then Slaanesh commited suicide out of shame. Finally, Billy Mays destroyed Nugle with his all powerful Oxy Clean that not only destroyed Nugle, but his entire legions as well.
> 
> The warp was calm and safe again for all sentient life.
> 
> But the Imperium was far from safe...
> 
> Soon the High Lords of Terra got report that the rest of the Tyranid Hive Fleet had arrived, in a hundred fold than the three fleets before hand. The Lords paniced but then found a solution. They sent up Adam Richman from Man vs Food to see if his mighty appitite was a match for the Tyranid hordes. As the first Tyranids made planet fall, Adam took out his master crafted power fork and knife and proceeded to do what he did best: eat. The battle between Adam and the Tyranid fleet was a intense, but a glorious victory. Wave after wave of tyranids came, but Adams mighty eating abilities were too great for the tyranids. Each assault was futile, as he devoured each tyranid with great haste. Soon the entire tyranid hive fleet was consumed and defeated by Adam, and in his might war cry he said "Today... for the first time in the history of the Imperium... Man won!!"
> 
> The Orks heard of the mighty accomplishments that the imperium has done and the entire ork race decided it was time to unleash the greatest WAAAGHH!!! ever. Millions of ships carrying millions of orks on each one headed off to Terra, claiming that the prophecy of Gork and Mork needed to be fullfilled. This time, instead of a great champion, the entire Adaptes Aretes (however you spell it) arrived instead. Every chapter was there from the Blood Angles to the Lazy Marines, from the Dark Angles to the Angry Marines and from the Imperial Fists to the Reasonable Marines, they arrived in numbers. But they all knew that even with their combined might, they would not stop them. They fought valiently but fell one by one. They could not hold the line, but then a miracle happened. Leman Russ had returned to the Space Wolves along with the other loyalists primarchs! Each of them had a secret weapon that would defeat the orks... Red Bull. Fueled by the holy energy of Red Bull, the marines fought with a zeal that no race could match. With such vigor the orks slowly began to lose steam. Finally, the orks broke and retreated but as they realized, they faced a titan legion behind them... that was hidden by Creed. The orks were defeated and a great victory of KFC and BBQ was held in on such epic proportions that it exceeded over 9000.
> 
> The Necrons were defeated somehow, but Im too lazy to write it... oh, also the Imperium deafeated the weeaboos in the east... uh I mean Tau.
> 
> The Imperium was saved from such horrible events and all was good... until GW decided to sue the Imperium for not being grimdark anymore, but Leman Russ had enough of it and destroyed GW. Teh End


that is epic, reps :clapping:

but if the blood angels primarch is there, does that mean he has always had red bull, it gives you wings? :laugh:


----------



## piotrasdabadman91

All imperial people rebel, overthrow the emperor(killing him), become a democratic imperium. They make a pact with Chaos Marines and together they make Tau their vassals and keep Orcs at bay. People are free to worship whichever God they choose as they prepare for the final showdown of all humanity (chaos included) to make a stand against a huge Tyranid invasion. They win with great loss of life etc. Rebuilding process begins and the golden era of 50k?!?!?!


----------



## warsmith7752

A flea strays into the middle of the galaxy where it explodes and everything dies.


----------



## robot-waffle

40k will end with a new year celebration and then 4001 will start means w40.01k XD


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

robot-waffle said:


> 40k will end with a new year celebration and then 4001 will start


Well 4001 was about 38,000 years ago, so thats already happened!



robot-waffle said:


> means w40.01k XD


Again the year 40,001 has already happened, the 'current' date is 999.M41.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Infact 001.M42 has already happened considering 40K in the 'present' is set in the Imperium's past (though how far back is not revealed, it might be a handful of years or it might be centuries).


----------



## Serpion5

It would be nice if this thread would end...

Maybe if I ignore it, it will go away.:stop:


----------



## warmaster isaan

@ Dirge Eterna
only one problem with that! they don't need the astronomican to traverse the warp for they need no protection against chaos and would use the insight the gods give the to "control" the currents of the warp!
apart from that great idea/description! i wouldn't mind seein' that happen!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

warmaster isaan said:


> @ Dirge Eterna


When replying to someone directly, try to use the quote function (especially as your directing your post to someone from 12 pages ago!) - its make things a lot easier and saves confusion


----------



## Abomination

I'd like it to end in true Space Wolf style. Namely some hearty ale in one hand, a chainsword in the other and a good fight.

And preferably the Imperium winning. As awesome as Space Wolves are, I doubt they could survive indefinitely against the rest of the galaxy. We'd give it a bloody good try though.


----------



## Serpion5

Damnit! It`s still here! 

Oh well. Here goes...

The black crusade of the Despoiler will reach Terra. Emperor dies, astronomicon fails. Chaos takes a strong foothold in the heart of the imperium. Humanity descends into anarchy as the worlds fight to survive.
Abaddon the Despoiler readies an attack on Mars, seeking to destroy the Void Dragon before it awakes. Just as the Blackstone fortress prepares to fire, the dying spirit of Eldrad Ulthran exerts one last act before suffering true death. He aims the blast at Abaddon`s battle barge. The warmaster is slain. 
Eldrad had not realized his mistake. The release of such a vast amount of warp energy repulses the imprisoned c`tan. Fighting with renewed vigour, it overpowers the weakening defences binding it and shoots into space. Angered beyond description, it issues a cry that echoes through space, awakening the necrons all across the galaxy.
War ensues on a scale unseen since the war in heaven. The forces of chaos are no longer bound to the eye of terror and now wage war against their deathless foes in a grand replay that brought about the first fall. The fledgling tau fight valiantly but are crushed between the necron menace and the encroaching tyranids. Ultramar falls soon after. 
With fighting on such a scale everywhere, the orks lose interest in Armageddon. A massive exodus results in orks spreading almost everywhere.
At this stage, roughly 500 years into M42, the dyson sphere finally ruptures and the Outsider is freed. The reunion of the four c`tan results in the final act of the great work being enacted: Dozens of tomb worlds shake themselves apart, turning into fleets of Nullcraft broadcasting the anti warp signals. Chaos increasingly loses strength, as do the tyranids and remaining imperial fleets. Daemonic incursions all but cease. The Eldar, now all but gone, retreat to the outer edges of the galaxy, hoping to escape notice.
The tyranids and orks cannot stand up to the threat of the necrons in their weakened state. The tyranids retreat and return to dormancy, awaiting a better time to strike. The c`tan`s subjugation of humanity begins in earnest.

Cue the sequel, a beleagured human civilisation trying to survive in a world dominated by evil killer robots. Oh wait... that`s Terminator... my bad.


----------



## The Archangel

I reckon it's more of a race. Whoever gets their awesomest hero first wins, i.e. when the Chaos gods manifest themselves on the physical plane and lead all the Chaos Daemons and Marines then the galaxy will be burnt. 
If Russ returns first with some cure for the Emperor, then he'll fix up Guilliman, Corax will come back as will the rest of them. 
If a whole heap of C'tan wake up first, the galaxy will die. 
I don't know about the other races, but those would probably be the most "reliable" ones.


----------



## rodmillard

Well, here goes (tongue very firmly planted in cheek)...

_The end of the Warhammer 40K Universe:_

In the grimdark present of the economic recession, the High Lords of Lenton knew that their grip on the Holy Wargames Market was weakening. Heresy had entered the hearts of the faithful, and increasing numbers of the Lost and the Damned fell to the worship of the Nameless Powers: Mantic, Rackham, Privateer...

Store after store fell, as the faithful deserted them. Even the few that remained loyal to the spirit of the Economicon turned to radical philosophies, using heretical discount stores, or even the Forbidden E-bay. From their stronghold in Holy Lenton, the greatest heroes of the Economicon (Jervis Johnson and Jes Goodwin) prepared for a counter attack that would stall the Great Receivers in their tracks.

It never came. Fearing the loss of Warhammer World itself, the High Lords of Lenton had other plans. Falling back on the strategies that had assured their success in ages past, they once again raise prices to the point that, ounce for ounce, a box of miniatures was now worth more than enriched Uranium. As the Economicon colapsed in upon itself, individual designers broke free from their the ties of Contract and asserted the rights to their own Intellectual Property. The Warhammer 40K universe was shattered into a million pieces, remembered only in the tomes of the Black Library...


----------



## Baron Spikey

The Archangel said:


> I reckon it's more of a race. Whoever gets their awesomest hero first wins, i.e. when the Chaos gods manifest themselves on the physical plane and lead all the Chaos Daemons and Marines then the galaxy will be burnt.
> If Russ returns first with some cure for the Emperor, then he'll fix up Guilliman, Corax will come back as will the rest of them.
> If a whole heap of C'tan wake up first, the galaxy will die.
> I don't know about the other races, but those would probably be the most "reliable" ones.


Except the Chaos Gods can't manifest in the material realm, they're a part of the Warp itself.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

The Archangel said:


> when the Chaos gods manifest themselves on the physical plane and lead all the Chaos Daemons and Marines then the galaxy will be burnt.


The Chaos Gods cannot manifest physically, ever.



The Archangel said:


> If Russ returns first with some cure for the Emperor, then he'll fix up Guilliman, Corax will come back as will the rest of them.


The chances of that happening are less than minimal.



The Archangel said:


> If a whole heap of C'tan wake up first, the galaxy will die.


Two out of the four known surviving C'tan are already active. The Outsider is in an unknown state, and the Void Dragon is apparently 'imprisoned'.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

I haven't been on Heresy for ages so forgive me if I make a drastic error. Right here goes....

It starts, rather anti-climatically with the death of the Sun. Sol had serverd the Sol system for millenia but, like everything it had to end. Most of the High Lords of Terra had never considerd the sun as a threat, with other problems being much more dangerous, and had taken no steps to stop it's demise. The citzens of Terra could do nothing but watch as the sun engulfed the planet burning everything, and leaving the Imperial palace and it's Emperor a pile of molten slag. The Emperor's last few momments were of him sitting on his chair, unable to do anyhing to save himself, his psycic mind screaming in fury. Not only was Golden Terra engulfed but Mars too lay destroyed and both the mechanicus and the void dragon, chained and impotent, were obliterated in one fell swoop. The Imperium was shatterd, without the light of the Astronomicon or the High Lords the Imperium was trapped and vulnerable. In the months following the death of the Sol system the Imperium mourned, knowing their Emperor was dead and they were almost certinaly doomed. Nurgle drank deep of the Despair that flowed throughout the galaxy, and he grew massivaly in strength.

But it wasn't only the Imperium that was despairing. When the news reached Abbadon that Terra was gone, he was filled with rage and despair. He had been denied the prize that he and his beloved father had sought at the hands of the Sun! He spent a full year by himself and his grief, killing all who disturbed him, but when he emerged he was filled with purpose. So what if Terra is dead, the chaos gods had whispered. Now you simply have one less obstacle in your way. You can begin on dear Horus's vison of the galaxy. Go Abbadon! Take your prize! and so, with the might of his Traitor Legions Abbadon grasped a large chunk of the galaxy and worked on rebuilding it in his fathers image. A Chaos Imperium. It's citezens utterly devoted to the true gods. Most of the old Imperium's people were willing to turn to Chaos anyway after ther faith had been shatterd by the death of the Emperor. Abbadons new Kingdom shatterd the eldar wiped out the necrons (who couldn't stand against the power of the warp) killed the Orks in western side of the galaxy and only halted when it came into contact with the Hive.

In the years after the death of the Imperium the tyranids had spread rapidly, the reistance faced by them was a far cry from what it used to be. Devouring all in their path they grew stronger and stronger, and when the orks struck they were ready. Many Waaaaghs had formed after the Imperium could no longer face the orks, and as they had grown in strength they had turned against their closest enemy. The Tau. The Tau fought well and with great courage but even their faith in the greater good could not stop the ever growing ork horde and after many brutal years of war the Tau Empire finally was snuffed out. The Orks looking for another fight turned around and realised they were trapped. The Hive Mind, realising after centuries of war with the Orks that they couldnt destroy them unless the Tyranids devoured more planets. So in a clever manouver they all but cut off the orks from the rest of the galaxy with a wall of tyranids. The orks of course attacked this blokade but were faced with specially adapted, Ork killing Tyranids, and their first strike gorund to a halt. But the orks perserverd and over time the walls began to crumple and the Orks gained ground, however when they finally broke a chunk of the walll they were unprepard for what they faced.

After years of consuming world after world with little resistance the Tyranids had all but destroyed the Eastern part of the galaxy and in this time had gained immense power. When the Hive Mind knew it was powerful enough it turned a large section of its force around to kill the orks. What the Orks faced was a horde of such fury and power that, although fghting to the last ork, they were utterly decimated. The Hive Fleet then turned around once more and made full speed for Abbadon's Empire.

When Abbadon met the tyranids he was unprepared for such a furious assullt. The tyranids defeated all the forces he threw at them and attacked his fleet. Abbadon consulted his sorcerors on what size the fleet was, and after seeing the shocking truth, pulled back and consolidated his forces building a mighty defence. The Hive Mind was pleased with this move, for no matter what bastion they built, they could never stop the fleet. The Hive Fleet closed in, and that was when Abbadon made his fateful desicion.

Abbadon realised he had two choices, let him and his Imperium die or close himself off from the swarm, but he thought even though I cannot leave, it is better to rule somehing hten to rule nothing. So he called upon all his magical allies, even Magnus the Red, and commanded them to arise a defence of warp storms around his kingdom so great that no fleet could puncture it. So as the hive fleet closed in, mighty rifts in the universe appeared filled with the warping powers of Chaos. The Hive Mind lost a great deal of it's forces on that day, but still managed to pull back and realising the manner of barrier potecting Abbadon's empire, left it, fustrated at the loss of resource but content with the rest of the galaxy.

And so that's it! Abbadon has a Imperium, most of the galxy is a barren wasteland and lots of the races are dead! I hope you liked it as it was my frst piece of writing in ages. :grin:


----------



## K3k3000

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Chaos Gods cannot manifest physically, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that still apply to the possible warp/materium synthesis you mentioned in a previous topic?
Click to expand...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

K3k3000 said:


> Would that still apply to the possible warp/materium synthesis you mentioned in a previous topic?


Well it would depend, if the Material completely merged with the Immaterial, so that physicality as a concept no longer existed, then the Chaos Gods wouldn't have to manifest themselves because all would be the Warp.

If there was some strange blending of the two, as in a warp rift, no they still wouldn't be able to manifest, or at least not properly/fully - As they can't manifest properly in the Eye of Terror, because it is essentially half warp, half physical.


----------



## Stella Cadente

how 40k ends

transmission from imperial fists to ultramarines and blood ravens ordering them to a planet far far away to assist there honorable brothers in recovering an artifact of the emperor.

said chapters arrive on planet, finding nothing but rock.

said chapters are obliterated from orbit by chapters people actually like.

peace is brought to the universe as they realise it was those 2 chapters that made chaos angry and tyranids violent, without them chaos go back to gardening and tyranids become household pets, necrons become robot servants, Orks get there own TV channel, Tau create bigger TV's for us all, and everyone finshes off the Eldar as nobody ever liked them.

the end.


----------



## hekje

I don't want 40k to end..


----------



## wannabepl47

In everyone's story it is always the humans getting crushed, they didn't conquer the galaxy to roll over and die now. All enemies of the Imperium will be crushed as they have beein in the past. 

Pockets of Orks will remain dangerous as always, as they are nearly impossible to completely irradicate. The Tyranids mostly starved from traveling forever through the void on an empty stomach show that their true numbers really weren't so great after all and all the fanboys lose their main Imperium loses trump card.

The Emperor returns and Chaos is fucked.

Imperium can finally bring full might to bear and wipe out Tau in several years.

Eldar leave the galaxy.


----------



## Serpion5

What`s grim and dark about that? It`s not a galaxy of unending war if the villains roll over and die that easily. 

In truth, I don`t think it can end, I just don`t think every race will survive it.


----------



## wannabepl47

Serpion5 said:


> What`s grim and dark about that? It`s not a galaxy of unending war if the villains roll over and die that easily.
> 
> In truth, I don`t think it can end, I just don`t think every race will survive it.


Nothing. Well except for the remaining Orks, who will for all intents and purposes be around forever albeit to a more manageable level once other threats are disposed of. And aliens have rolled over and died for thousands of years.

One things is for sure, the Imperium is still the most dangerous force in the galaxy. Now don't tell me about Orks uniting or "its only the tendrils" or more the Necrons are still awakening, in that case bring back some Primarchs and rebirth the Emperor. At this point in the strory if you took any race/faction in the galaxy and pitted them 1v1 against the Imperium, they would be destroyed without much trouble at all. And that's what I am going to base my argument on, the odds are the strongest guy is going to win. And at this point from what we know for sure, no one is even close.


----------



## Serpion5

True enough, I won`t argue that the orks could unite, I won`t argue that the nids are yet to show their full force, or that the necrons are still mostly asleep. Because everybody already knows this.

Instead, I`ll simply point out that the imperium is too fractured to stand united. There is too much internal conflict, too many politicians looking out for their own interests at the expense of others. Granted, there is much strength and honour to be had, but there is also much strife.

And btw, "at this point of the story" is irrelevant. Because it is not about to end. There are many battles to be had, possibly centuries more to be filled, and a lot can change in that time. For better or for worse.:wink:


----------



## wannabepl47

Serpion5 said:


> True enough, I won`t argue that the orks could unite, I won`t argue that the nids are yet to show their full force, or that the necrons are still mostly asleep. Because everybody already knows this.
> 
> Instead, I`ll simply point out that the imperium is too fractured to stand united. There is too much internal conflict, too many politicians looking out for their own interests at the expense of others. Granted, there is much strength and honour to be had, but there is also much strife.
> 
> And btw, "at this point of the story" is irrelevant. Because it is not about to end. There are many battles to be had, possibly centuries more to be filled, and a lot can change in that time. For better or for worse.:wink:


Of course it's going to continue and the speculation is the fun part. However as much as you can speculate about other races, the Imperium has the biggest ace up its sleeve in the Emperor and the primarchs. At least compared to everything except maybe the chaos gods, and even then who knows.

And this was supposed to be my ending, not yours . In my opinion The three strongest armies are Imperium, Chaos and Ork. Nothing else is really a major player until GW releases more storyline.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

wannabepl47 said:


> And aliens have rolled over and died for thousands of years.


But has Mankind ever been so desperate as it is in 999.M41?



wannabepl47 said:


> One things is for sure, the Imperium is still the most dangerous force in the galaxy.


Depends how you define 'Dangerous'.



wannabepl47 said:


> Now don't tell me about Orks uniting or "its only the tendrils" or more the Necrons are still awakening, in that case bring back some Primarchs and rebirth the Emperor.


I think the general point is that, the Tyranids havn't shown a fraction of their true number yet, the Necrons are awakening in increasing numbers and the C'tan regaining their strength, and whilst the Orks as a race are not uniting, larger and larger Waaaghs! are capitalising on the Imperium's weakness.

But on the Imperial side, the loyalist Primarchs are more likely than not dead, and the Emperor may never be reborn.



wannabepl47 said:


> At this point in the strory if you took any race/faction in the galaxy and pitted them 1v1 against the Imperium, they would be destroyed without much trouble at all.


Well thats simply not true.

In Race terms, the entire Ork Race Versus the Imperium? Orks win.

The entire Necron race (and C'tan) Versus the Imperium? Necrons would probably win.

Chaos Versus the Imperium? Depending on circumstance, but whatever happens the Imperium would never and could never win.

Entire Tyranid species Versus the Imperium? If number speculations/implications are anything to by, Tyranids win.


----------



## Platypus5

I really wish I didn't revive this thread.....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

A common mistake by those who practice the dark arts of threadomancy. They raise a thread from the grave, lose control of it and get their brains chewed out.


----------



## wannabepl47

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well thats simply not true.
> 
> In Race terms, the entire Ork Race Versus the Imperium? Orks win.
> 
> The entire Necron race (and C'tan) Versus the Imperium? Necrons would probably win.
> 
> Chaos Versus the Imperium? Depending on circumstance, but whatever happens the Imperium would never and could never win.
> 
> Entire Tyranid species Versus the Imperium? If number speculations/implications are anything to by, Tyranids win.


From what GW has told us the Orks will never unite as a whole, the Necrons and C'Tan are not all awake, and the entire Tyranid species is somewhere in the vast expanse of space. As I said, in their current state no one can stand to the Imperium.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

wannabepl47 said:


> From what GW has told us the Orks will never unite as a whole, the Necrons and C'Tan are not all awake, and the entire Tyranid species is somewhere in the vast expanse of space. As I said, in their current state no one can stand to the Imperium.


I don't think so. The Imperium only survives because of it's brutality and the sheer ammount of manpower it has. There is alot of corruption in almost every aspect of the Imperium. I think all it would take to bring the Imperium down is a couple of grevious errors that the more intellegent foes could capatilise on. Think of the Imperium as a big wall that's slowly being pushed back. All it would take is one ***** in the wall and the enimies of the Imperium could do massive damage. Your'e thinking of is the Imperium is in it's very very current state. All it would take is one thing, like cadia falling and the Imperium would be seriously harmed.


----------



## theyoutuber

The Emperor died in a second civil war and the Imperium has crumbled (45,600) and what is left is a couple thousand space marines, the survivors are the greatest veterans of all time surviving over 5,000 years of service. the Orks have totally destroyed them selfs in an unstoppable blood lust(46,990). The eye of terror has grown over more then half of the galaxy, chaos marines have all been wiped out all that remains are chaos spawns and demons. the Tau realized that without the Imperium to fight off the chaos they would be overwhelmed and retreated the galaxy in hope a new world (46,780). The Tyranids fleets stopped and now hundreds of planets are home to massive swarms off stranded Tyranids. After thousands of years the Necrons reveled a massive planet, thought long to be dead, to be a huge mechanical devise built buy the void dragon billions of years ago(47,700). The eldar set out a massive invasion on the new Necron home world, this battle lasted thousands of years but the Necron forces seems infinite and unstoppable, the Eldar die out (49,600,). Both Necron and Chaos forces now seem to be at a stand still, although both have attempted to leave this galaxy in hopes for finding new planets to enslave. As well some time near (44,000) humanity discovered a new race extremely similar to humans, the only differences being that they had no ears or pupils and their technology was much more similar to Tau. All though some humans were all for letting the new race join the Imperium others refused. (cause of civil war.)


----------



## Mossy Toes

Re: title.

Not with a long, drawn-out death rattle, but a shriek of blood-curdling terror.


----------



## TheSpore

Here is the end of it 


EVERYONE DIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fin


----------



## gen.ahab

Here is how I see it ending.
GW declares bankruptcy and closes up shop. Over-night all GW retail stores close as well as all GW operated sites. Without a hivemind to guide them thousands of supernurds are left without ability to function; within 3 weeks thousands are dead. Within a month what few supernurds survived the "Fall" switch to different systems along with the rest of the former 40k community. Equilibrium has now been achieved. The end!


----------



## shas'o Thraka

I think that the Emperor will finally die, and all the loyal Primarchs suddenly return through a Warp gate onto Terra (including the ones that died, such as Dorn, Sanguinius, Ferrus etc.)

Meanwhile the Inquisition has finally been revealed as in league with chaos, and retreat into the Eye of Terror, with every single Sm chapter in persuit.

Necrons land on Tau colonies, and begin speaking to them, saying they are trapped Eldar who were misled by the C'tan. They join with the Tau and Eldar, who comepletely wipe out the Dark Eldar, Orks and Nids. The Imperial Guard have a mass civil war, as rivalries build up.

Abaddon sees his chance and invades Terra, only to be greeted by the Necron-Eldar-Tau alliance who are doing the same thing. They all start to fight and the Space Marines return from a successful campaign and start the assault on Terra to re-conquer it.

The Primarchs all break into the Emperor's Golden Throne room, only to be confronted by their former Primarch brothers. They are easily other-whelmed until Alpharius and Omegon teleport in, with a device that has the last will of the Emperor. It reads.

I always knew this would happen, my sons,
That humanity would come to an end, so I entrusted my greatest secret to the Necrons.
The key to the destruction of Everything.....

Then a Necron Lord jumps out from behind the Golden Throne, and puts a key into the side of it. Which activates a Warp-drive bomb, destroying everything.


----------



## Baron Spikey

:laugh: until the end with jack-in-the-box Necron Lord I thought you were being serious...


----------



## shas'o Thraka

Baron Spikey said:


> :laugh: until the end with jack-in-the-box Necron Lord I thought you were being serious...


I know, I read it afterwards and was like 'Did I write this?'


----------



## Serpion5

The orks will end it all. One way or another.

On Terra, an ork invasion will find success when a random ork boy somehow stumbles into the throne room and trips over the golden throne`s power lead. It pulls out of the socket and the Gimperor dies.

On some random necron world, which will turn out to be the original homeworld, a curious grot will press a button to see what it does, little realising it will be the necron`s master self destruct switch, causing them all to irreparably explode. (We all know that every evil machine has a self destruct switch after all... for some reason.)

During a tyranid invasion, an ork will sneeze, infecting the entire fleet little by little until every last one dies from the flu...

Ghazkull will use his massive klaw and poke the eye of terror. When it blinks, the rest of the galaxy will run away, so when the eye opens again it won`t know where everyone is.

Wazdakka will moon the tau and do burnouts on their lawns. They go blind from the sight of his ass and stumble into his wheels...

And so on...

This thread has become a joke. :laugh:


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos

best case: void dragon wakes up alone tomb world expoled seprately terran fights the void dragon but begin alone the void dragon dies over 80% of terra burn abaddon having prepared for this day (look it up he knows the void dragons asleep) lauch a lighting fast attack destroying terra every space marine chapter is busy fighting off tomb world and it is a full week before every one turns aroun to save terra. abaddon and every chaos special character walk into the palace and behead the emperor over 2000000 marines commite suicide chaos wins. this is best case senario


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

daemonprinceofchaos said:


> best case: void dragon wakes up alone tomb world expoled seprately terran fights the void dragon but begin alone the void dragon dies over 80% of terra burn abaddon having prepared for this day (look it up he knows the void dragons asleep) lauch a lighting fast attack destroying terra every space marine chapter is busy fighting off tomb world and it is a full week before every one turns aroun to save terra. abaddon and every chaos special character walk into the palace and behead the emperor over 2000000 marines commite suicide chaos wins. this is best case senario


You need to read this thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71493


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Shit happens until the end of time. Then the Emperor kicks Chaos into next eternity and rules the entire universe with the Primarchs at his side. Every day is declared "We Love the Emperor Day", and those who don't comply are immediately killed by a new-and-improved Inquisition that can teleport anywhere to shoot stuff in the face, thanks to major advances of Mechanicus technology and subjugation of the loser Tau.


----------



## cragnes417

we get rick rolled near the ending of 40k lol but in truth it might contiue in the 41k which i have more in my philosophy but im to lazy to post it


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

We all wake up and realise its all a bad dream and havnt spent hundreds on bits of plastic...phew :gimmefive:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Or we wake up and remember we are now most likely grunts on some imperial planet waiting to be exterminated by several methods.


----------



## Malak Falco

Davidicus 40k said:


> Shit happens until the end of time. Then the Emperor kicks Chaos into next eternity and rules the entire universe with the Primarchs at his side. Every day is declared "We Love the Emperor Day", and those who don't comply are immediately killed by a new-and-improved Inquisition that can teleport anywhere to shoot stuff in the face, thanks to major advances of Mechanicus technology and subjugation of the loser Tau.


:drinks:

HALLELUJAH BROTHA!


----------



## sethgabriel1990

tau, with their 'vagina shaped noses' as you put it Wraithian, SM, Orks and everything will be obliterated by 'nids, than the necrons will come and kill everything. the end.


----------



## Captain Galus

Honestly, I don't care as long as the Imperium wins. Humanity is the home team, and if you can't root for the home team then get the fuck out.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

The Covenant come and activate all the Halo Rings
The End


----------



## chilla

i would like to see nids encoutering ork worlds and trying to devour them resulting in a never ending carnage fest. the emperor somehow gets revived to his old self and/or some other shocking stuff that turns out to be good for humanity making them stronger than ever. necrons wake up and try exterminate eldar and humanity and maybe a eldar and human alliances to counter the necrons. the 13th black crusade continuing into into the 42st millennium abandon dies some crazy amazing chaos leader emerges (maybe hourus comes back) and poses a real threat. tau spreading the greater good and a dark eldar crusade against eldar. maybe a totaly new race?

basically mass carnage


----------



## ROT

I just want the imperium to lose.

Just to shut the fan boys up.

I'd like Chaos to finally break Terra, and murder the emperor -> The Imperium Crumbles -> Eldar step in and vanquish The Forces of Chaos -> Tyranids and Orks over-run everything destroying all other races.

One huge Final Showdown between billions of Orks and Trillions of Tyranids; Epic fights between BioTitans and Garg.Squigs. And eventually Tyranids winning.

But basically Top Priority is for the Imperium to fall; Sick of them getting all the fluff-love and Codex-love.


----------



## locustgate

Papa nurgle unleashes his greatest plague that turns everyone into zombies, and then they all dance to thriller.


----------



## Baron Spikey

chilla said:


> i would like to see nids encoutering ork worlds and trying to devour them resulting in a never ending carnage fest.


Well you don't have to wait very long for this as it's currently happening, Inquisitor Kryptman (I think it was him, my memory is hazed by alcohol) managed to divert a Tyranid Hive Fleet into heading into the Ork held Octavia Empire- the fighting is brutal and on-going though the Imperium knows that whoever wins will emerge massively more powerful than they were at the start of the fighting.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Baron Spikey said:


> Well you don't have to wait very long for this as it's currently happening, Inquisitor Kryptman (I think it was him, my memory is hazed by alcohol) managed to divert a Tyranid Hive Fleet into heading into the Ork held Octavia Empire- the fighting is brutal and on-going though the Imperium knows that whoever wins will emerge massively more powerful than they were at the start of the fighting.


QFT. It was Kryptman.


----------



## Smokes

Instead of the Emperor resurrecting he implodes resulting in the destruction of Terra. But in the aftermath Chuck Norris and Mr. T appear thus ushering in a new age for the Imperium. The Inquisition purge 60% of the Imperium because let's face it we have an overcrowding problem and the sheer awesomeness of Chuck T obliterates everything in its path. After annihilating all the xenos except for the sexy Eldar women Mr. T sacrifices himself by entering into the Eye of Terror before Chuck Norris closes it with a roundhouse kick. The very essence of the warp is adsorbed by his beard and epic bling thus destroying Chaos from the inside out. After creating a portal of coolneess Mr. T enters real space. We win.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

ROT said:


> I just want the imperium to lose.
> 
> Just to shut the fan boys up.
> 
> I'd like Chaos to finally break Terra, and murder the emperor -> The Imperium Crumbles -> Eldar step in and vanquish The Forces of Chaos -> Tyranids and Orks over-run everything destroying all other races.
> 
> One huge Final Showdown between billions of Orks and Trillions of Tyranids; Epic fights between BioTitans and Garg.Squigs. And eventually Tyranids winning.
> 
> But basically Top Priority is for the Imperium to fall; Sick of them getting all the fluff-love and Codex-love.


Why do you think the Eldar willoverpower Chaos?
And what about Necrons? The way I see it is that the Tyranids and Necrons will cause a lot of trouble because Tyranids COMPLETLEY avoid ANY Necron contact so thats one less enemy. I think that the Eldar will eventually fade out.

I would hate it if Orks overran everything. I would rather Tyranids do it, cant stand Orks


----------



## gothik

locustgate said:


> Papa nurgle unleashes his greatest plague that turns everyone into zombies, and then they all dance to thriller.


or hollywood turns it into a great movie about plagues, zombies, terra dying with michelle Rodriequez, Ali Larter and Milla Jovocih as the sisters of battle and....oh wait....crap....

seriously though chaos wins in the end, the emp is finally dead and not even the combined might of the Custoidians and marines can prevent terra and the imperiums fall.


----------



## AgentOrange24

Dirge Eterna said:


> The Adeptus Mechanicus never tells anyone that they cannot repair the Golden Throne. For another few thousand years, the Custodian Guard slowly feel the Emperor drain away, until one fateful day he finally "dies". The faction blames the Mechanicus, and burns Mars in a retribution-fuelled first strike. The Astronomican continues to work for sixteen hours, until finally the Emperor's light fails completely. Warp travel is thrown into disarray. Without any connection to Terra, over 35% of the Imperium is conquered within a month as xenos and heretics pour in. Cadia survives cut off and surrounded for two years before it is finally bombed to ash by Abbadon the Despoiler during the New Heresy, as they call it. Terra's populace are drowned by the psychic fallout of the Emperor's death, and the planet soon becomes a corpse-haunted wasteland, populated only by the few hundred Custodians. The Grey Knights reclaim the ruins six months later.
> 
> Within twenty years, the Imperium has dwindled to the Sol System and several outlying settlements. Astropathic contact is briefly made with Macragge, and there is hope for a time. This fades when the Shadow in the Warp reaches Macragge, and word of a greater Hive Fleet reaches Terra's ears. Many of the Imperials take to the void in massive, unwieldy vessels known as Drifter Colonies. These are often raided by Orks or heretics, or even Tyranids. As Abaddon closes in to take his final revenge, only a thousand Grey Knights and several hundred Custodians stand against the full might of the united Chaos Legions and their armies of heretics. The planet burns for sixteen days as the Heretics take the world inch by bloody inch. Though his casualties are extreme, Abaddon declares the Long War a victory, and sets upon rebuilding the Astronomican. Magnus the Red offers to sit on the Golden Throne, fuelled by Tzeentch himself. The Imperium is gradually rebuilt in the image Horus envisioned, and finally after another three hundred years Chaos has reached the farthest systems in the galaxy. The Eldar flee to take up refuge on Arcadia, the ancient planet of the Harlequins, although their pirate cousins take up arms with the heretics. Orks are gradually swayed to a worship of Khorne, who looks favorably on the brutish aliens. The Tyranids enter a brutal sixteen-hundred year war on the borders of the Chaos worlds, which eventually leads to a Chaos victory despite horrific losses on all fronts. The Tau Empire is invaded a year after Abaddon declares the New Imperium complete, and the Tau commit mass suicide rather then be driven mad by the chaotic storms wracking the space before the invasion fleets. The Necrons remain largely undisturbed, though more Tomb Worlds are uncovered as Warp Energy seethes over them. Millions of new Chosen are born each year, and from them Abaddon forms the largest fleet ever seen in this galaxy. Word has reached his ears of a new galaxy, fresh for conquest, and that the Dark Mechanicus has invented the Horizon Drive, allowing faster-then-light travel without many of the perils of Warp travel.


Whats with the multiple references to the number 16?


----------



## Tyrannus

I am gonna say I want Chaos to win(I know it seems like a biased view but here me out :biggrin.

Just imagine this: 
A civilized alien race from another galaxy ventures into our galaxy, which by now has turned into an actual living hell because Chaos has ran rampant. They go "What the fuck happen here?" and go against their instincts and continue traversing this hell. They then find traces of a civilization like ruined cities, quite advanced technology; but it still doesn't answer their questions. 

What happened here?

And that's what appeals to me. Usually in sci-fi and fantasy settings, we are the ones who wonder what happened to some extinct race, or how some civilization has turned into a mockery of it's former self.

I also find it appealing that mankind's fall is from debased instincts we have been fighting since we became sentient. What better way for humanity to fall than succumbing to ones dark emotions?


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Although I do eventually want to see an "end" before I get old and die , I very much want GW to progress the story, tie up loose ends and answer some questions that have been shrouded in mystery. I could see GW going many more years, even into M50+. They have put themselves into a position where the can branch out in so many areas, ties events together, characters, etc. 

Even though Warhammer 40k is all about the Grimdark, I would want it to end with the Imperium winning, destroying chaos and possibly joining forces with a long forgotten race "Old Ones"....until next time.


----------



## Chompy Bits

The Necrons are recalled to the production line because of an error with some of their regenerative abilities. The Nightbringer, Deceiver and Void Dragon make public apologies and leave the galaxy in shame. All the Orks, outraged that they no longer have metal killy things to fight, go on a single massive rampage across the galaxy, wiping out the Eldar, Tau and the Imperium but decreasing their numbers drastically in doing so. The Dark Eldar develop a major STD problem which causes them to go nearly extinct. Slaanesh has major indigestion and farts, causing the Eye of Terror to collapse in on itself and killing everyone inside. Then the Nids arrive and eat whatever is left. The end.


----------



## gothik

ok so the emp is reborn as the star child, enhabits a body and takes on his wayward sons first, then draws the chaos guys out and whoops ass and reclaims the galaxy as his own...then goes home to have a cup of nescafe

or

Horus is reborn kicks Abaddon back into place as his first, unites the chaos hoardes and brings them smashing through the eye anhilating everything in thier path, his charisma sways many marines to his side, Lorgar destroys Ultramar (with more then a little help from Honsou) and Chaos descends....then they pop off to the winchester for a pint*

*too much shaun of the dead


----------



## Turkeyspit

It is difficult to say, simply because W40K lacks a single dominant antagonist.

If we take what is said in the novel _Legion_, then one could point the finger at Chaos as being the ultimate threat to the Universe. Is that true though? Are the Tyranids not equally as threatening? How about the Necrons? Are they not just a futuristic cybernetic-zombie apocalypse in the making? The Orks, Tau and Eldar only serve as minor players in the tale of the Universe. 

If we stick to the _order_ vs. _chaos_ paradigm, then I would like to see The Emperor reborn, in some fashion, as a champion of good versus the chaos gods. I think it would be elegant if the ruinous powers unite their efforts into a single champion (which seems to be the direction Abbadon is pointed) and that champion could battle the Emperor for bragging rights to the galaxy.

And of course the Emperor will win, because everyone likes happy endings!

I don't know how to tackle defeating the Tyranids. I would like to see more written about the rumor that the Astronomicon is what is attracting the Hive Fleets.

The Necrons? It would be nice to rekindle the old war of the Old Ones vs. the C'tan, only this time, it will be through their servants. I suppose if my fluff is correct, that would entail a Necron vs. Ork war, but I like the idea of a millenia-long feud being continued by a new generation.


----------



## Chompy Bits

gothik said:


> Horus is reborn kicks Abaddon back into place as his first, unites the chaos hoardes and brings them smashing through the eye anhilating everything in thier path, his charisma sways many marines to his side, Lorgar destroys Ultramar (with more then a little help from Honsou) and Chaos descends....then they pop off to the winchester for a pint*
> 
> *too much shaun of the dead


Honsou to Horus after all the fighting is done and they're having a pint together:
"You've got red on you."


----------



## gothik

Chompy Bits said:


> Honsou to Horus after all the fighting is done and they're having a pint together:
> "You've got red on you."


Horus to Honsou "So, did you know you had dorns eyes" 

lol chompy:drinks:


----------



## Chompy Bits

gothik said:


> Horus to Honsou "So, did you know you had dorns eyes"


Hmmm... no wonder all the other warsmiths hate his half-breed ass.:biggrin:
A bunch of warsmiths at an IW gathering:
Random warsmith: "You know Honsou, you remind me of someone. Can't quite place it but I'm pretty sure I hated the prick."
Honsou looks around nervously: "What? I have no idea what you're talking about." He starts sweating severely and his skin starts taking on a sickly, yellowish tinge.
Random warsmith: "What's the matter, you're looking kind of nervous. In fact you almost have the same colour as an Imperial Fi- HEY WAIT, now I know, you look just like Rog- (cut off as Honsou smashes in his head with a cricket bat)


----------



## gothik

Chompy Bits said:


> Hmmm... no wonder all the other warsmiths hate his half-breed ass.:biggrin:
> A bunch of warsmiths at an IW gathering:
> Random warsmith: "You know Honsou, you remind me of someone. Can't quite place it but I'm pretty sure I hated the prick."
> Honsou looks around nervously: "What? I have no idea what you're talking about." He starts sweating severely and his skin starts taking on a sickly, yellowish tinge.
> Random warsmith: "What's the matter, you're looking kind of nervous. In fact you almost have the same colour as an Imperial Fi- HEY WAIT, now I know, you look just like Rog- (cut off as Honsou smashes in his head with a cricket bat)


Ventris came storming into the bar and threw his weight around, Abaddon and Little Horus looked up drunkenly from thier beer to see Honsou finally put his arm clean through Uriels chest and pull out his dripping heart.
"Whatchado thatfer?" Abaddon slurs
"I just wanted to see if a smurf had blue blood or red...lookyee here i didn't even need smurfette its red blood" Honsou grins and watches as Ventris falls to the ground and walking over stomps on his head singing the smurf song as he goes.


----------



## Chompy Bits

gothik said:


> Ventris came storming into the bar and threw his weight around, Abaddon and Little Horus looked up drunkenly from thier beer to see Honsou finally put his arm clean through Uriels chest and pull out his dripping heart.
> "Whatchado thatfer?" Abaddon slurs
> "I just wanted to see if a smurf had blue blood or red...lookyee here i didn't even need smurfette its red blood" Honsou grins and watches as Ventris falls to the ground and walking over stomps on his head singing the smurf song as he goes.


LOL, if only that would actually happen.:biggrin:
I really don't like Uriel Ventris. He's the poster boy for a chapter of fucking poster boys. I'm still waiting for him to discover that he has the ability to shoot fireballs out of his ass.


----------



## gothik

i didn't mind ventris actually but i prefer Honsou and we could carry this on for ages but it might get boaring...fireballs out of his arse..damn i thought it would be holy light and flowers out of it seeing as he fell in the shit and came out smelling of roses...i think i actually like Learchus,


----------



## Chompy Bits

gothik said:


> i didn't mind ventris actually but i prefer Honsou and we could carry this on for ages but it might get boaring...fireballs out of his arse..damn i thought it would be holy light and flowers out of it seeing as he fell in the shit and came out smelling of roses...i think i actually like Learchus,


Learchus... he's the one who got pissed of at the the civilians during the prep for the defence of Tarsis Ultra and lifted up that truck, scaring the shit out of the bystanders right? That was epic yet hilarious.

Back on topic though, I think the final battles would probably be between the Orks, the Necrons and the Tyranids. Eventually though I think the smaller numbers of Necrons will result in them eventually being wiped out (they do stay down if you do enough damage to them). After that I think the Orks and the Nids will have an extremely prolonged war (kinda like a bigger version of what's going on in Octarius at the moment). If the Orks can withstand the main fleet then it's gonna be an awfully green galaxy (I'm assuming the main hive fleet is the entirity of the Nids, can't really picture them having a homeworld).


----------



## Imperious

I'll answer simply to the title question of the thread...


I don't.


----------



## gothik

thing is once humanity has gone and faded into nothing curtosy of the necs or the nids and the Orks rulez the starz...who do the orks fight? themselves? the Tau? it'll be the same as it ever was, waaagh and the insane laughter of thirsting gods.

and yeah that was Learchus i was laughing at that too


----------



## Chompy Bits

gothik said:


> ...and the insane laughter of thirsting gods.


More like the mad cackling of Gork and Mork.


----------



## CJay

I hope Im the first to come up with this idea. 

I was thinking one way to end the series without actually ending it, ending it. Would be to have a new side of "gods" introduced. You hear nothing but Chaos gods plotting the end of life, and they are killing, rotting, passion, and change. So what if on the brink of a giant war with chaos for some good ole dramatics, there is suddenly revealed a group of gods that has never taken part, but finally is, with say the death of the emperor, they would be something like the god of happiness and joy, a god of creation, and whatever you want to think of. These gods pick champions that go bam boom, send chaos reeling back and puts the empire in a nice place. This is a great way to either end the story or move it forward without actually ending everything completely. 

I actually thought about this, because the emperor isnt a real active figure head, but yet in all other mythologies or even religions, you have 2 conflicting sides. Heaven vs hell, Satan vs god. Perfect examples. Currently you have what would look like Satan vs a "Steven Hawkings" Pope. If you make it even, this propels the story, but not completely say, the end.


----------



## gothik

not bad that but i would say the emperor is a soul eater, all those psykers good or bad fed to him to keep the astronomican alive..to be honest i am no sure whats worse, a group of gods who seek chaos in the universe or a god who demands sacrifice....hmmm


----------

